#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-28
<ANIS> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong
<ANIS> j'ai terminé 3arfi :)
<Neo31> thx ANIS
<Neo31> gimme a mn
<Neo31> did u send a Gwave invite ?
<ANIS> ok, quand tu sera libre take a look on it
<ANIS> yap
<Neo31> did got it yet
<ANIS> t'es en ligne?
<Neo31> yep
<ANIS> est ce que t'as l'accès à l'autre wave??
<Neo31> kel autre wave
<Neo31> att
<Neo31> let me check again pls
<Neo31> sry, i already got it ANIS there is just no notification on my gmail
<ANIS> :)
<Neo31> ping ANIS , kestion la 3ale9a, comment ajouter des fonts ds gnome ?
<ANIS> install font manager :D
<ANIS> http://font-manager.googlecode.com/files/font-manager_0.5.6-1_i386.deb
<Neo31> comment faire manuellement pour ajouter un font
<Neo31> le lien que t'as donner c une collection de fonts, moi j'en ai un seul fichier font que je ve installer
<ANIS> fait une copie vers /usr/share/fonts
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> done by copying the fonts to a new directory ~/.fonts ;)
<Neo31> easy cheesy :)
<ANIS> :)
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> almost done ANIS
<ANIS> :)
<Neo31> i'll send you few logos in 10 mn max
<ANIS> ok
<Neo31> done ANIS
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<ploc> salut à tous
<ploc> quelqu'un pourrait me dire ce que signifie "al bustan" ? le quartier ?
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-01
<fakher> bonsoir tout le monde
<fakher> est ce qu'il y a quelque ???
<fakher> quelq1 ???
<Neo31> bsr fakher
<fakher> bsr
<fakher> je suis nouveau ubuntien et je suis nul en info je veux quelque info, si vs pouvez maider je serai reconnaisant
<Neo31> just go agead fakher, si qq1 pe aider il le fera ;)
<fakher> je veux installer ça http://www.newsrssticker.com/download.php mais j'arrive pas
<fakher> je suis sur ubuntu 10 10 arch 64
<fakher> comment télécharger sur launchpad.net
<fakher> car il y a un lien qui mene a ce site pour 64
<Neo31> tu pe telecharger l'archive du code source et compiler le programme
<Neo31> sinon tu pe aussi telecharger l'archive avec le binary et executer tt simplement
<fakher> tt simplement je pense pas hhhh dsl je suis nouveau sur ubuntu, est ce que tu peux me donner un lien pr apprendre a faire cette manip ?
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> dsl fakher je ss un pe occupe
<Neo31> g pris bcp de temps pour repondre
<Neo31> bon fakher normalement pour compiler un programme il te faut avoir tout les depandances necessaires (des librairies et programmes dont le programme que tu veut compiler en depend)
<Neo31> puis c simple
<fakher> c'est pas grave je sais pas comment mais ça marcher j'ai ouvert synaptic
<Neo31> c generalement qq chose du genre
<Neo31> ./configure
<Neo31> make
<fakher> et ça marche
<Neo31> sudo make install
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> parfait ca existe deja sur les depos :)
<fakher> j'ai une question svp mon laptop c'est dell n7010 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 370  @ 2.40GHz
<Neo31> dsl encore fakher , tu pe toujour utiliser la mailing liste pour avoir plus de reponses, le lien de la mailing liste est sur www.ubuntu-tn.org
<Neo31> ok
<fakher> quelq1 ma dit que par defaut lorsque j'ai installer ubuntu je utulise pas pleinement mon processeur
<Neo31> ?
<wissem> salut fakher
<wissem> salut tlm
<Neo31> comment ca fakher ?
<Neo31> ahla wissem , koi 2 9 ?
<wissem> prqoi tu crois en ça ?
<fakher> comment faire pr laméliorer et qu'il soit perrfermant
<wissem> pas grand choses et toi Neo31  ?
<fakher> slt wissem
<Neo31> chwi ko wissem :p
<wissem> j'ai vu ton message sur la ml
<wissem> moi j'ai un acer extenza 5620z
 * Neo31 en mode bo5l, ne ve pas raconter des news, inchalah next time
<wissem> le proc il est tjrs perfermont :)
<Neo31> bien, wissem, je te laisse avec fakher :) je doit y aller :p see ya soon
<wissem> Neo31: 3andek il 7a9 :D tout le monde est exhausté :)
<wissem> a+ ^^
<fakher> merci neo
<fakher> a b1tot merci pr votre aide
<Neo31> ping MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> pong Neo31
<Neo31> tu pe verifier le logo stp ?
<MaWaLe> lequel?
<Neo31> uploading to mailing liste right now
<MaWaLe> okay
<Neo31> g la version finale de l'affiche
<Neo31> MaWaLe, c pas moi ki a fixer le plan, je c bien qu'il te faut plus de 45 minutes ;) c t anis
<MaWaLe> Neo31: can you chec plz my reply to the thread of the ISIST4COM Event?
<Neo31> on va fixer le plan inchalah, c just ke g pas eux le temps de le faire hier
<Neo31> sure
<Neo31> g deja repondu a qq questions
<MaWaLe> okay thx
<Neo31> famma prise en charge des 5 conferenciers on a parler avec le directeur et il est au couran
<Neo31> please check the poster I'm waiting
<Neo31> alors MaWaLe ? c bon ?
<MaWaLe> it's okay for me ;)
<MaWaLe> but the planning isn't okay for me
<fellag> salut all
<crack3r> salut fellag :)
<fellag> ahla crack3r
<fellag_> ghost fellag
<fellag_> dsl :/
<TR0XAN> salem
<ANIS> salem TR0XAN
<TR0XAN> sa77a alfa-storm
<alfa-storm> ahlin :D
<alfa-storm> salut tlm
<ANIS> salut alfa-storm
<alfa-storm> Salut Anis :)
<TR0XAN> ANIS est un bot ya alfa-storm
<TR0XAN> je crois
<ANIS> looool
<ANIS> billéhi!!!
<ANIS> :))
<alfa-storm> PTDR
<TR0XAN> yaaaa haw i9oul bellehi
<ANIS> hhhhhhhhh
<alfa-storm> Oo'
<TR0XAN> mch normal
<TR0XAN> 3andek bot kifou alfa-storm?
<alfa-storm> nah
<TR0XAN> 3amlou nizarus
<alfa-storm> jamais vu :p
<TR0XAN> xD
<alfa-storm> un bot qui crois a Dieu pTdr
<TR0XAN> lool
<TR0XAN> sinon ton ubuntu va bien?
<alfa-storm> oé il est toujours vivant
<alfa-storm> lol
<TR0XAN> le mien est mort
<TR0XAN> xD
<alfa-storm> ptdr
<TR0XAN> 9.04
<alfa-storm> t'es sous winboys :p ?
<alfa-storm> ah lol
<alfa-storm> 10.04 ptdr
<TR0XAN> c'estqd meme mieux
<alfa-storm> c'est sure :p
<TR0XAN> éna il n'est plus supporté
<alfa-storm> lol
<TR0XAN> et ya une plaque interdit
<TR0XAN> :p
<alfa-storm> mdr
<TR0XAN> et j'ai pas de hdd pour y mettre les documents....
<TR0XAN> et uper to 10.10
<alfa-storm> ptdr t'as pas un blue ray ptdr
<TR0XAN> LOOOOOOL
<TR0XAN> mazelet ma wesletelnéh el technoloujia
<TR0XAN> :p
<alfa-storm> lol
<TR0XAN> fel sénégal rana
<TR0XAN> xD
<alfa-storm> ptdr
<TR0XAN> marra7bé eb Neo31
<alfa-storm> Welcome ^^
<alfa-storm> wa9tach tarja3 ?
<alfa-storm> dis moi stp t'as pas un cable rs232 ?
<Neo31> bsr
<alfa-storm> bsr
<alfa-storm> cava ?
<ANIS> hey Neo31
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> u?
<Neo31> hey there
<Neo31> new poster almost ready ANIS
<alfa-storm> Lol
<ANIS> great
<lmn> tawa les profs sont en greve
<lmn> i7ebbou 3ala ezzyeda
<alfa-storm> lol
<alfa-storm> t'as pas un cable rs232 ? Oo' ?
<alfa-storm> ping TR0XAN :p
<Neo31> bsr TR0XAN
<Neo31> ANIS, je termine les logos a7di
<Neo31> mais le rest 5/5
<ANIS> oki Neo31
<Neo31> je fait les logos mnt
<Neo31> drupal ca sera le matin apres la redecouverte d'ubuntu ANIS
<ANIS> ok, j'ai vu le mail de rached
<Neo31> la3chia on fera soit env dev java soit virt (g 2 affiches)
<Neo31> puis install part
<Neo31> g pas encore les details des confs
<ANIS> oki..
<Neo31> apart rached
<Neo31> on les fait demain la3ciha les details des confs
<ANIS> oki inchallah
<Neo31> ANIS, 7adhar la brochure + plan stp
<elacheche_anis> Neo31: Envoi moi un copie du mail que t'as envyé aux confirenciers
<Neo31> doen elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Neo31: lorsque tu termine envoie moi le logo final FYM + affiche
<Neo31> done
<elacheche_anis> where!
<Neo31> sending
<Neo31> got it elacheche_anis ?
<elacheche_anis> not yet :/
<Neo31> i already sent it, check again pls elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> there is nothing :/
<Neo31> sry elacheche_anis
<Neo31> i sent it to creatof ^^
<elacheche_anis> loooool
<Neo31> you should get it now
<elacheche_anis> yap
<elacheche_anis> thx
<Neo31> wine wsilt fel brochure elacheche_anis ?
<elacheche_anis> kammalitha, kont nistanna fil affiche ;) wine logo final fym
<Neo31> mawjoud a droite
<elacheche_anis> non, inhib 3la logo wahdou
<Neo31> ah!!
<Neo31> 1 mn
<Neo31> haw bach nab3athlik copie png
<elacheche_anis> thx
<Neo31> done elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> thx
<Neo31> news elacheche_anis ?
<elacheche_anis> yap.. programe + brochure terminer
<elacheche_anis> demain injib m3éya il pc inhallah.. 3andik flah??
<elacheche_anis> ping Neo31
<Neo31> oui elacheche_anis
<Neo31> 3andi
<elacheche_anis> jibou m3ék, éch mézélinna taw!!!
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Neo31> ab3athli copie
<elacheche_anis> salam nizarus
<elacheche_anis> oki, neo
<Neo31> bsr nizarus
<nizarus> désolé pour le retard j'étais dans un mog3ed
<nizarus> Neo31, tu as eu ce qu'il te faut ?
<Neo31> oui je confirme nizarus ;)
<Neo31> merci bcp
<elacheche_anis> un quoi nizarus?? :/
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, format odt ou pdf ?
<Neo31> les 2 elacheche_anis
<Neo31> je vien de mettre a jour la page wiki, demain je ferai une derniere mise a jours inchalah apres l'affichage a l'ISITCom
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> en cours d'envoi, les fichiers sont volumineux.. ;)
<nizarus> Neo31, il manque le planning de la journée dans le wiki
<Neo31> ok elacheche_anis
<Neo31> we are working on it nizarus
<nizarus> oki :)
<Neo31> nizarus, ils m'ont demander l'ordre de la journee a l'isitcom
<Neo31> c le planning avec les details (horraires et tout) ou juste le nom des conf ?
<nizarus> je pense que c'est le planning complet
<Neo31> ok nizarus
<Neo31> donc nizarus il te faut conbien de temps pour terminer et combien de temps pour la discussion
<elacheche_anis> Neo31: done
<Neo31> go tit
<Neo31> got it
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-02
<elacheche_anis> Neo31: A2= 2500cm² = 0.25 m²
<Neo31> ca ve dire 1.5 dt !!
<elacheche_anis> 1,575 DT :p
<Neo31> hh impossible
<elacheche_anis> loooooooooo
<elacheche_anis> looooooooool
<elacheche_anis> hatta éni chakkit fil hkéya hhhhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> ma fibelhech bach natb3ou poster, ti7sebhom deux lignes couleurs :p
<elacheche_anis> silkitinna :p :))
<nizarus> Neo31, 45 mn + 15 mn
<Neo31> ok nizarus
<nizarus> bonne nuit les jeunes
<Neo31> c suffisante nizarus ? on peut avoir 60+20 et terminer la journee avant 17h :)
<elacheche_anis> bn nizarus
<nizarus> Neo31, le min c'est 45 mn si j'ai plus de temps ça me dérange pas
<nizarus> ;)
<Neo31> si tu a plus de temps 60+20 sera cool alors !?
<nizarus> oki
<Neo31> parfait, merci pour la confirmation
<nizarus> est ce que votre nouveau club peut participer au SIB de sousse ?
<Neo31> je verifie avec Rached demain inchalah et je change selon ca disponibilitee
<Neo31> merci bcp
<Neo31> on va essayer nizarus, mais c encore new new
<Neo31> y a pas pratiquement de membres encore et on doit preparer qq chose
<nizarus> mettez ça dans vos esprit comme action prochaine
<Neo31> on verra si ca va bien marcher avant le SIB, si oui on participera inchalah
<Neo31> oui deja fait depuis la semaine derniere nizarus ;)
<elacheche_anis> inchallah nous serons aux sib
<nizarus> ok mela bn
<Neo31> bn
<elacheche_anis> bn
<nizarus> et en reste en contacte.
<Neo31> ok elacheche_anis we stick to that plan
<Neo31> ghodwa jib ton PC pour modifier le plan selon la dispo de Rached (s'il peut rester a 12h20 ou pas)
<elacheche_anis> what you mean!!??
<elacheche_anis> oki
<Neo31> sinon nwalli enna9ssou chwaya fel conf de nizarus et fel discussion et atelier..
<Neo31> on verra le matin
<Neo31> mais il y aura qq modifs
<elacheche_anis> inchallah
<Neo31> sinon tu pe verifier avec les autres planning si famma ouverture et cloture?
<Neo31> je parle du nom
<Neo31> koi ecrire
<elacheche_anis> oui il y avait ouverture et cloture
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> on va ajouter l'emplacement demain je pense
<Neo31> Ampi T et lab...
<Neo31> il faut reserver une place pour ca
<elacheche_anis> amphi T + paq2
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> si on aura le planning 5/5 et laffichage fel isitcom plus systeme sonore il nous reste quoi ?
<elacheche_anis> je sais pas, je pense que c'est tout..
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> het n7ellou hedhom ghodwa et on verra apres
<Neo31> je prepare un docs avec les details
<elacheche_anis> oki.. aya à demain mélla
<Neo31> see ya
<Neo31> ma tizribch rou7ik le matin
<Neo31> je t'envoie sms des confirmation finale de abdelmonam
<elacheche_anis> nakra 8h30, kén najjamit nimchi il xerox sinon ba3d ménkammal
<elacheche_anis> oki
<Neo31> no problem :p
<elacheche_anis> good night 3arfi
<Neo31> gn
<SalahGo> Slt tlm
<SalahGo> j'ai besoin de l'affiche en l'atomcell 11.03
<SalahGo> personne?
<SalahGo> Anyways, send me the link on twitter, identi.ca or FB, thx! ^^
<SalahGo> Cyall
<ZEITOUNA> SALAM A TOUS
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pon gni
<Neo31> salut
<Neo31> pong nizarus
<nizarus> quoi de 9 ?
<Neo31> rien 2 9
<Neo31> chwi KO
<nizarus> :)
<Neo31> on va repporter
<Neo31> anis a envoyer un mail au directeur a propos du 9 avril pour changer une autre date
<Neo31> donc inchalah ken ma jewebch nwalli nkallmou en personne demain ou apres demain
<Neo31> j'attendrai un calendrier de dispo de rached pour soit confirmer ca preence pour la nouvelel date soit prevoire une autre conf
<Neo31> c tout je pense
<nizarus> oki
<Neo31> juste pour etre sur, c koi le premier samedi ba3d el sle3a nizarus ?
<Neo31> wa9tech narj3ou ba3d el sle3a ?
<nizarus> le premier samedi après les vacances est le 9 avril
<nizarus> qui est lui même un jour férié
<nizarus> donc il faut planifier ça pour le 16
<Neo31> merci pour la confirmation nizarus
<Neo31> je vais confirmer avec rached, puis je contacte le directeur pour envoyer les invitations avec la date 16 avril
<nizarus> j'ai une autre proposition d'un event le 16 avril :p
<Neo31> oups
<nizarus> issat sousse
<nizarus> :)
<Neo31> :s
<nizarus> bon ils proposent le 16 ou le 23
<Neo31> ^^
<Neo31> y a une chance de venir le 16 alors :)
<Neo31> on va preparer une migration de l'ISITCom a Ubuntu donc ca nous interesse de ne pas faire tarder encore plus que le 16
<Neo31> project ta7ta ddirassa, mais inchallah on aura une confirmation finale de l'administration pour passer a l'action, j'aimerai que ca soit apres l'event Ubuntu
<Neo31> a plus/demain tlm :)
<fellag> salut :)
<ANIS> bonsoir tout le monde
<Fanen> bonsoir u-tn
<ANIS> bonsoir Fanen
<ANIS> bn @ *
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-03
<netspoof> bonjour
<netspoof> ça serai génial si on pouvais nous rencontrer pour discuter de l'open source
<netspoof> someone is here?
<netspoof> hi there
<fellag> salut all :)
<SalahGo> Bst tlm
<ZEITOUNA> SALAM A TOUS
<Fanen> bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-04
<aziz_> salam
<aziz_> j'ai une probleme j'installe ubuntu 10.10 à coté de win XP  mais mon systeme ne charge pas le grub  c a d il entre directement sur unix  comment je peux faire  sachant que le time aout est 9s
<fellag> salut
<ANIS> salut fellag
<fellag> salut ANIS
<fellag> comment ça va ?
<ANIS> hmd :) toi?
<fellag> a merveille merci :)
<fellag> il manque pas quelques membres ici , ou c pas l'heure de pointe xD ?
<fellag> ( tu regarde le match ANIS ? )
<ANIS> il manque plusieurs memebres :/
<ANIS> quel match??? hhhhhh
<fellag> celui du CA et une autre equipe ché po qui
<fellag> je presume que t'es pas fan de foot tout comme moi xD ?
<ANIS> loool.. oui je suis pas un fan du foot :)
<fellag> bon moi obligé , puisque je me connecte d'un cyber-café
<fellag> meme si en tunisie , tout les cafée ( ou du moins la majorité ) sont devenu des cyber-café héh
<fellag> dites s'il vous plait, j'utilise openbox sur un laptop et je cherche un moniteur de battery dans la tiny bar de tint2 , un conseil ?
<ANIS> mmmmm..  tu cherche un indicateur de battery??
<fellag> oui ANIS
<ANIS> un instant
<fellag> un moniteur de niveau de battery qui s'incruste dans la tiny bar
<fellag> un truc non Qt de preférence
<fellag> j'ai trouvé Batti tu connais ?
<ANIS> oki, un instant je vérifie mon archive
<fellag> ok merci d'avance :))
<ANIS> essaie ça: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/battery-applet-status-ubuntu/
<ANIS> fellag
<fellag> ANIS, ok merci :))
<fellag> ANIS, a333 non u_u
<fellag> ça , c'est por Gnome
<fellag> moi j'utilse openBox
<fellag> bon pgrv , je test batti
<fellag> on verra bien se que ça donnera
<Fanen> bsr
<fellag> re
<ANIS> salem tout le monde
<fellag> re ANIS :)
<ANIS> re fellag :))
<fellag> desolé pour tout a l'heure la batterie est morte xD
<ANIS> looooool, it's ok ;)
<fellag> je cherche toujours un moniteur mais je pense en avoir trouver un bon
<fellag> un simple petit script en python preposé sur net
<fellag> ça a l'air sympa
<ANIS> c'est bien, tu peut m'nevoyé le lien, je suis interéssé par les script python ;)
<fellag> une sec
<fellag> ANIS, voila http://code.google.com/p/batterymon/
<ANIS> thx fellag
<fellag> yw :)
<fellag> u__u y'a une erreur de synatx dans la ligne 135
<fellag> un debut prometteur xD
<ANIS> lol
<fellag> un autre battery-notification qui n'indique ni le % ni le temps restant -__-
<ANIS> lol
<fellag> je vai opté pour un truc Qt enfin de compte , meme si j'aime pas spécialement Qt ...
<ANIS> :))
<fellag> nom d'une truite ><' ecouter moi parler , <<j'ai une question un peu trop personnel , comment se nomme ton pc ?>>
<ANIS> what!
<fellag> je parle avec une personne sur irc , un autre channel
<fellag> et je lui est demandé ça
<fellag> se qui chok c'est la maniére dont j'ai enoncé la question ><'
<ANIS> lol
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<ANIS> salam nizarus
<nizarus> quoi de 9 les jeunes
<fellag> bonsoir nizarus
<fellag> allons nizarus , t'es pas si vieux que ça pour parler ainsi de la jeunesse :þ
<fellag> perso je m'amuse comme toujours a crée un environement de bureau xD
<fellag> eux ché po , y'a que moi et ANIS qui sont alive pour le moment
<nizarus> en Qt ?
<fellag> euh non
<fellag> en GTK
<fellag> ( openBox comme WM et le reste des appli sous GTK+ )
<fellag> mais je pense que je vai etre forcé d'utiliser un moniteur de battery en Qt :/
<ANIS> pour moi je pense que tu es au courant du sujet de l'event nizarus :/ ....
<nizarus> ANIS, mieux vaut tard que jamais :)
<ANIS> Nous avons dis ça aussi(Neo31 et moi) :-D
<ANIS> nizarus, concernant le SIB, comment on peut confirmer notre présence en tant qu'un club(inchallah je serai présent comme U-TN membre aussi).. aussi pour les préparatifs,
<ANIS> il faut préparer le stand avant l'ouverture officiel, je serai disponible pour vous aider
<nizarus> on doit coordoner ça ensemble
<ANIS> t'as mon mail et si tu veux mon N°, sinon je suis toujours en contact avec Neo31...
<nizarus> oki
<geekettehell> hey ça fé longtemps ^^
<geekettehell> ça va tou le monde
<ANIS> hello geekettehell
<ANIS> hmd, toi?
<geekettehell> oui ça va
<nizarus> moi je dirais que c'est la première fois que je te vois ici geekettehell
<geekettehell> lool nn c po la 1ére fois lool
<geekettehell> j'ai changé de pseudo
<geekettehell> Hardy
<geekettehell> crash
<geekettehell> geekette
<geekettehell> dsl
<nizarus> hmm possible :/ tu vois fellag j'ai de plus en plus de perte de mémoire c'est l'effet de l'age :p
<fellag> geekettehell, :DD
<fellag> ty kif isséba :p
<fellag> ( c mourad xD )
<geekettehell> j c
<geekettehell> ya fellag
<fellag> :Þ
<geekettehell> ahh wallah enti tu m'a donné l'idé 9olet liya barcha barra ne3mel talla
<geekettehell> 3al canal
<fellag> hmm , masa2ibou 9Awmin xD
<geekettehell> @nizar oui tu me conné po mé fellag il me conné bien :-D
<geekettehell> xD
<fellag> x'D evidemment ...
<geekettehell> enfin chui po tro active  enfin active sur mon pc oui mé sur les canaux emm non
<fellag> dites , ROX c'est quoi au juste ? quelqu'un a une diée ?
<fellag> idée *
<geekettehell> Fellag Rox-F
<nizarus> fellag, t'as trouvé ça où ? ROX ?
<nizarus> geekettehell, inchallah ma3rfa tayba alors
<fellag> nizarus,  http://roscidus.com/desktop/
<geekettehell> merci w bik nizar
<nizarus> fellag, ROX is a desktop environment, like GNOME, KDE and XFCE. :p
<fellag> je sais bien xD
<fellag> j'ai bien lus toussa
<fellag> le probléme c'est que dans la wiiki il est comparé a thunar Oo?
<fellag> Two popular lightweight file managers are:
<fellag>     * Thunar. Thunar supports auto-mount features and other plugins.
<fellag>     * ROX (ROX provides desktop icons)
<fellag> et il fonctionne apres avoir installer openbox
<fellag> donc c'est pas comme Gnome et compagnie
<nizarus> thunar c'est un gestionnaire de fichiers
<ANIS> aya bn tout le monde
<geekettehell> http://roscidus.com/Manual/Manual/Manual-fr.html ( base 9rit manual)
<geekettehell> bn8 anis
<fellag> bnuit ANIS
<fellag> geekettehell, lool non quand je suis sous linux je zappe le manuel xD je vai plutot o wiki
<fellag> nizarus, bah c'est la le probléme ><
<fellag> problème *
<geekettehell> xD
<fellag> erf , il fournie des icones
<fellag> et il fait du drag'n'drop
<fellag> et ché po koi encore Oo?
<fellag> bon je vai pas trop me casser la téte , mon couple preferé Thunar & iDesk wassalém xD
<nizarus> il suffit de tester pour voir :)
<fellag> nizarus, y'a tellement de choses a tester xD
<nizarus> http://www.stickycomics.com/wp-content/uploads/update_for_your_computer.jpg
<fellag> quand les gens se couchent , quand les cris des loups dechires la nuit a coup de griffe , quand cette heure la sonnera sachez que c'est l'heure de grignoter pour le Geek xD
<fellag> nizarus, oui j'ai partager ça sur ma page Facebook y'a quelque jours xD
<fellag> absolument magnifique , cette illustration x'D
<nizarus> oui j'ai bien aimé moi aussi
<fellag> bon , bah les updates de windows par contre ont eu un bon buzz positif de la part d'un bidouilleur qui a upgrader son MS-Dos jusqu'a Vista
<fellag> avec les maj de microsoft !
<fellag> t'a vu la video nizarus  ?
<fellag> nizarus,  http://www.korben.info/mises-a-jour-windows.html
<nizarus> ah bon :)
<fellag> eh oui , faut dire que la fenetre a plus d'un tour en son manche xD
<fellag> ping geekettehell
<nizarus> pas mal la vidéo :)
<nizarus> j'ai installer presque toutes ces versions
<nizarus> sauf vista et seven
<fellag> moi toute !
<fellag> et avant elles , le vieux basic xD
<fellag> 1 et 2 xDD
<fellag> yé 7Asra 3ala zmén il tbarbich
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-05
<fellag> Dov Dov Dov 9oumou tsa7Arou xD
<fellag> Ping ALL
<fellag> xDDD
<fellag> :en_mode_habla:
<fellag> la9ad da99at sé3at al 3amal ! ila al 7Arb ila al 7Arb ! bemawi bemawi_ crack3r darkwise_ fellag geekettehell Goldenscorp robertf wissem
<crack3r> yo fellag
<geekettehell> or9ed
<crack3r> bonsoir a tous
<crack3r> bcp de monde soir :D
<fellag> salut crack3r xD
<fellag> oui 3 personnes actives ! c un peu trop non xD
<fellag> geekettehell, or9od wa7dik :p
<crack3r> haha ouais
<fellag> comment ça va ?
<crack3r> hamdoulah on survie
<crack3r> et toi?
<geekettehell> oui ça va fellag ça fé longtemps ma7kinech xD
<bemawi_> --' fellag spèce de higlighter
<wissem> ilaammmam fellag :D
<wissem> bonsoir tout le monde
<geekettehell> bsr
<fellag> bemawi, :þ looool
<fellag> wissem, Zenga Zenga xD
<fellag> fi fourma illila allah ghaléb xD
<fellag> crack3r, ca va pas mal ^^
<fellag> ch9Awlik fil animation illi 3maltiha !
<fellag> chawchira jamila ! yé ghibték yé nizarus ! u will be proud of ur fellag xD
<wissem> na9ss men 7boub il halwassa :P
<fellag> LoooL
<fellag> exactement !
<fellag> allez c'est qu'une heure du matin !
<crack3r> bonne nuit les amis
<geekettehell> bn8
<fellag> bnuit all
<netspoof> bjt t le monde
<Darkus> salem
<Darkus> j'ai pas pu installer ubuntu
<Darkus> par USB
<Ubuntu_> Salut
<Darkus> salut
<Darkus> Ubuntu_, t'es tunisien
<Darkus> :p
<Darkus> tu parles depuis tt à l'heure sur ufr
<Ubuntu_> eyeh
<Ubuntu_> femmech chkoun yefhmelha fel ubuntu? mouch men jma3et el google ? :p
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-06
<fellag> salut :)
<Ounis> salem fellag
<ANIS> salem fellag
<ANIS> ahla Ounis
<fellag> yo Ounis , ANIS :]
<ANIS> Ounis:, bemawi, crack3r, darkwise_, Fanen_, fellag: J'ai un ami qui veux faire une architeteur client/serveur, il utilisera 1 serveur sous linux et un client sous WinBug avec un switch pour faire la connexion entre les cliens et le serveur, il veux tester sont travail à l'aide des VBox machines, mais il sait pas comment faire pour  virtualiser le switsh.. any ideas please???
<crack3r> salut all
<fellag> salut crack3r
<fellag> ANIS, je me souvien d'un logiciel capable de simuler toussa
<fellag> je cherche
<ANIS> coool, merci, j'attend :D
<fellag> ANIS, un truc de se genre : http://www.gns3.net/ ??
<Ounis> d'aprés mes infos VBox ne virtualise pas les architectures réseaux
<Ounis> cependant je peut me tromper
<Ounis> gns simule il n'emule pas
<Ounis> :(
<fellag> ouwé
<fellag> Ounis, il faudra un truc comme gns mais qui peut lancer ( emuler ) des os c ca ?
<Ounis> ANIS tu peut formuler le besoin exactement
<Ounis> avec VBox tu peut connecter les machines virtuelles entre eux, avec le host ou meme avec les les machines connéctés au host
<Ounis> qui est client et qui est serveur est une question applicative
<Ounis> du moins que les machines font du ping entre eux
<Ounis> on peut tout faire (ou presque)
<ANIS> je sais, mais il veut configurer un switsh aussi.. Je pense que la meilleur solution sera configuirer les deux machine entre eux via vbox et faire le test du configuration du switsh à l'aide du packet tracer ou gns
<Ounis> packet tracer n'est pas libre gns n'emule pas
<Ounis> dans la page du lien qu'a donné fellag il existe des applications annexes a gns3 pour emuler des composants réseaux
<Ounis> ton ami ne peut pas tester sur un switch physique ?
<ANIS> ok   je vais voir les app annexes:) merci :)
<ANIS> oui il peut, mais il lui faut 2 machines physiques, n'est pas?
<Ounis> non
<Ounis> il peut utiliser une seule
<ANIS> il peut connecter 2 VBox machine via un switch physique?
<Ounis> oui
<ANIS> coooooool
<ANIS> how?
<Ounis> en mettant l'interface réseau de la VM a bridged
<Ounis> elle aura sa propre adresse IP et sa propre adresse MAC
<ANIS> ah ok, en français ça sera"accès par pont" n'est ce pas?
<Ounis> je l'ignore
<Ounis> pont == bridge en anglais
<ANIS> ok, je suis sûr de ça :) merci bien Ounis :-)
<Ounis> c'est tout ce que je sait :)
<ANIS> merci bien Ounis et  fellag :* :))
<Ounis> you are welcome
<fellag> de rien meme si j'ai rien fait :/
<ANIS> au moins t'as essayé ;)
<fellag> ouwé ^^
<fellag> en passant , quelqu'un connai un bon site de wallpapers ?
<ANIS> open source?
<Ounis> ANIS tu veut dire sous licence creative commons ?
<fellag> bah peu importe
<ANIS> a3mal talla hhhhhhhhh: http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=open+source+HD+wallpapers
<fellag> je vien de finir la mise en place de openbox et je cherche un wallpaper xD
<Ounis> car les pics n'ont pas de source code a moins que ce soit des computer generated pictures
<fellag> ANIS, lool ok merci xD
<fellag> Ounis, bof on a tellement l'habitude de OpenSource qu'on le lache mme pour les CC xD
<Ounis> ok
<ANIS> :D
<zc> لسلام
<ANIS> و عليكم السلام zc
<Ounis> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
<zc> اهلا حاتم
<Ounis> ؟
<fellag> hein vous parlez en japonais ou quoi ?
<Ounis> c'est des lettre arabes !
<ANIS> non fellag c'est en arabe :p looool
<fellag> Oo?
<fellag> tien , je me disais bien avoir oublier d'installer un truc xD
<fellag> qui a regarder le nouveau Tron ?
<Ounis> c'est quoi un tron ?
<zc_> 3andi ejdid
<zc_> na7kiw plus tard
<zc_> bye
<fellag> Ounis, c'est un film des année 80' et que Disney a repris en lançant "Tron Legacy"
<zc_> ya ounis
<zc_> tranq
<Ounis> et cest en relation avec Ubuntu ?
<Ounis> ou les LL en général ?
<fellag> Ounis, c'est super connu dans le milieu informatique comme film :) deja que tout le film se passe dans "The grid" un grand OS/programme
<fellag> Ounis, non just avec le geekisme :p
<ANIS> ani tfarrajit 3lih tron :))
<fellag> et comme y'a aucun sujet lancé , j'ai pensé a ça :p
<Ounis> je ne le connais pas et je ne suis pas un geek
<fellag> Ounis, c'est pas comme si je t'avais insulter quand meme ...
<ANIS> Ounis: dans tron ils utilisent des machines Linux et le terminal linux ;)
<fellag> ANIS, ouwé :D
<Ounis> ma reponce n'est pas une reaction plus qu'une information
<fellag> Ounis, d'accord , mais de quoi peut-t-on vous qualifié ?
<Ounis> euh un etre humain c'est déja pas mal :)
<fellag> Ounis, héh xD
<fellag> bah dans se monde y'a 10 catégories de personnes , les Wizards et les moldues :p
<ANIS> looool Ounis, on est sûr de ça, mouch kifi éni, hak inhar 2 personne yahkiw fil channel méchi fi bélhom un bot yahki m3éhom hhhhhhhh
<fellag> ANIS, loooooooool
<fellag> xD
<fellag> awtch , dur dur ça
<ANIS> loooooool
<Ounis> dans la room de mozilla tunisia
<ANIS> non ici
<Ounis> les gens pensent que je suis un bot
<ANIS> loooool, inti zéda hhhhh
<Ounis> puisque je suis toujours présent
<Ounis> je m'absente que lorsque j'ai des problèmes techniques
<ANIS> :) coool...
<Ounis> bon c'est surtout ma machine que est toujours la
<Ounis> moi (la personne) je m'absente toujours
<ANIS> hhhhhh.. Ounis au moins lkina khidma fi wist hal problème mté3 libtala, un bot c'est pas mal hhhhhhh
<fellag> ANIS, :DD
<fellag> welcome geekettehell :p
<geekettehell> thx fellag
<elacheche_anis> hello
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> bsr geekettehell
<geekettehell> bsr Neo31
<Neo31> c la geekette ke je connais ?
<geekettehell> oui oui c hardy
<geekettehell> cmt ça va Neo31
<Neo31> hardy! pas celle de l'issats alors !?
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> sa va moi
<Neo31> et toi?
<geekettehell> oui celle de l'ISSAT
<geekettehell> ça va
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> koi 2 9 ?
<geekettehell> Crash Hardy Geekette
<geekettehell> lool
<Neo31> wine kont chnia hal ghiba ?
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> crash behia :p
<Neo31> hhh
<geekettehell> ma3adech nodkhel jemla lel Canal
<geekettehell> enfin fellag reje3ni xD
<Neo31> 7atta fb ghbirt
<Neo31> tatla3ch tasna3 fi sarou5 !?
<geekettehell> enti ghbiret mouch ana
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> we eni ghbirt mel channel amma nasbar w na3mal talla
<Neo31> sinon mon fb gtalk msn... dima online (rabbi y5allila el pidgin)
<geekettehell> enti ça fé longtemps ma3adech tpubli 3al FB
<Neo31> oui je ss inactif
<geekettehell> ah okay
<Neo31> mais online, ca connecte avec le PC
<geekettehell> ça va sme3et 3andkom samedi eli fet
<geekettehell> 7keya fel IsitCom
<geekettehell> neskhayeb ne3mel talla mé ne9ra 7ata S4
<Neo31> hhhh
<Neo31> we we
<Neo31> konna n7adhrou fi 7keya puis wa5arneha
<geekettehell> ah okay
<Neo31> on attend l'update de l'affiche w inchalah n3al9ouha cette semaine
<geekettehell> ah okay hekak nejem ne3mel talla ken jet fi wa9t-ha
<Neo31> chnia i5tira3atik el jdida mela?
<Neo31> inchalah ca sera le 16 inchalah, on a envoyer les invitations et tt
<geekettehell> rien enfin j'attends un ami 3andna mana3mlou
<geekettehell> et toi chnowa jdidek
<Neo31> hum, tawa rien
<Neo31> el jom3at elli fetou kont n7adhar fi event fel isitcom
<Neo31> w next inchalah j'essaye de participer fel foire
<Neo31> apart ca le reste de5il fi 7itt
<geekettehell> 9raya kil 3ada dekhla fi 7it
<Neo31> hhh
<bouta> bsr
<Neo31> ahla  bouta  :)
<Neo31> sa av ?
<bouta> ahla Neo31
<Neo31> hhh
<bouta> sava hmdl
<bouta> wenti ?
<Neo31> geekettehell, brabbi ma nwassikech 3ala bouta, ki tchoufhha fel channel 9arriha chwayya belikchi twalli geekette aussi :p
<Neo31> hawka, com dab bouta
<geekettehell> okay si Neo to2mer
<Neo31> hhh, thx geekettehell :)
<bouta> merci bcp
<bouta> :)
<geekettehell> ;-p
<Neo31> geekettehell, ma 3andikch fikra comment installer grub sur CD pour booter apres depuis usb ?
<Neo31> ca m'interesse parceque g un ancien PC et parce que je les trouve partout a l'isitcom aussi ;)
<geekettehell> pr grup femma un cd live que s'appel Super Grub
<geekettehell> enfin zid fehemni elmen be3ed c koi ton pb exactemen
<Neo31> je ve creer a zero :p my boot cd :p
<Neo31> behi
<Neo31> voila le probleme
<Neo31> j'installe linux sur flash
<Neo31> je boot sur mon laptop et les nouveaux PC, no problem
<Neo31> mais kan je n'ai acces qu'a un ancien PC c pas fesable
<Neo31> parce que le bios ne supporte pas le boot sur USB
<Neo31> donc je ve creer un CD qui me permet de booter sur USB
<Neo31> c tout :)
 * Neo31 brb
 * Neo31 is bk
<Neo31> geekettehell, g deja qq bouts de fils et je ss entrain de googler, je trouverai une bonne solution inchalah :) ma t9alla9ch rou7ik :)
<Neo31> si tu connai pa deja une solution :p
<geekettehell> peff  g voi maien le pb enfin g po une idée mé li kelke chose 3liha fi forum ubuntu
<geekettehell> je veux chercher le lien
<geekettehell> ti taw jey liya an be3ed medekheli 7keya fi mokhi t9oulli mat9ale9ekech rou7ek lool teb9a ki doudda lin ne3refha
<geekettehell> lool
<Neo31> here it is geekettehell ;) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB#Booting%20the%20kernel%20from%20a%20bootable%20CD
<Neo31> hhhhh
<Neo31> haw 3andik un bout de fil mela
<geekettehell> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=130964
<Neo31> si g reussi a realiser ue bonne solution taw n9ollik
<geekettehell> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=130964
<Neo31> eni mouch 3ajbitni barcha el soluce elli fel lien elli 3tithoulik, taw nkammal na9raha w n9ollik
<Neo31> ok thx
<geekettehell> ur welcome enfin c ça le lien eli 9otlek 3lih
<geekettehell> je veu lire lien eli b3ath-thouli enti
<Neo31> 404 gnu not found :p
<geekettehell> :-p
<Neo31> oui c la bonne methode geekettehell g vu deja avant aussi
<geekettehell> euhh donc c koi ton pb meni ne3ref Geek meyerdha b7ata chay
<Neo31> mais famma 7keya je pense fel update du kernet du flashdisk 7aja ki hakka
<Neo31> je v continuer a lire w taw nchouf comment faire apres
<geekettehell> xd
<geekettehell> okay
<Neo31> hhhh
<Neo31> oui t'as raison
<geekettehell> bech t9olli lool
<Neo31> ya bouta chbik sekta
<bouta> 9a3da ngoogli
<Neo31> ija t3allam mel geekette, forssa la tou3ad ya sou3ad
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> haya behi
<geekettehell> ti sayeb tofla
<Neo31> hhh
<geekettehell> khalli tgoogli 3la rou7-ha
<Neo31> ghalbit 3liia geekettehell , 9albi m3ibbi
<Neo31> ok ok
<bouta> ntaba3 fikom en parallele deja 7allit lien n7eb net3alam 7aja jdida
 * Neo31 bach y7awil ychidd babouchtou
<bouta> hhhhhh
<geekettehell> lool
<Neo31> haya 5ann9oo9li tarf moi aussi
<Neo31> hhh, geekettehell momken yoslo7lik ce lien toi aussi ;) http://bit.ly/g00gl3it
<bouta> take ur time
<Neo31> ki yghallab 3lik 7add ab3athhoulou
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> sure bouta ;) hh
<bouta> emm
<Neo31> walla kif t7ibb tchi5 3ala qq1 ki c pas 9oo9ler
<geekettehell> xD
<Neo31> hawka a9rah en 1337 le lien ;)
<Neo31> google it :p
<geekettehell> hey fellag
<fellag> hé geekettehell
<fellag> re :)
<Neo31> ahla fellag :)
<Neo31> ssup?
<fellag> Neo31, :DDDDD
<fellag> yé wildi winék :p
<fellag> Neo31, bof comme d'hab ^^
<fellag> et toi ?
<Neo31> 9oddem el PC ;)
<fellag> loool
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> idem ;)
<Neo31> apart un event ke g essayer de preparer pour l'isitcom et la foire de sousse
<Neo31> y a rien de special :)
<Neo31> elacheche_anis,
<elacheche_anis> yap
<fellag> Neo31, ha cool , o moins y'a l'un de nous qui est active
<fellag> c'est deja ca :p
<geekettehell> lool 7ata ani active rehou
<Neo31> hh, haw bouta elacheche_anis, ISITComienne. tnajjam t9oul hacker hhh ta9ra securite (roddbelik3 ala rou7ik ;) )
<geekettehell> ama allah ghalleb g peu po parler devant barcha 3bed
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> inchalah fellag
<Neo31> wenti chbik inactif, mahou au moin a3mal kifi (dharba ija fi 9a3 el 7anout) 5ir men blach
<geekettehell> fellag kifi lool
<Neo31> ha geekettehell balbazha brabbi, ma t3addalch barcha, taw tchouf tu sera la plus active sur ubuntu-tn
<fellag> xD
<geekettehell> lé ya khouya 7adi 7ad cal w fellag ana hena netbedlou elafkar lool
<geekettehell> mm si nefess elafkar
<fellag> ty meme locobot_4 ynajém ywalli le plus active fil #ubuntu-tn xDD
<geekettehell> xxD
<Neo31> loooooooooooool
<Neo31> eyh eyh, ken mouch hal les bots ma na3rafch chnouwa ysir fina ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> 3 bots + chanserv :p
<Neo31> et un double bemawi :p
<fellag> c'est qui le 3eme bot ?
<Neo31> a propos des bots, robertf c un new bot ?
<fellag> locobot_4, ubot2 ou chkoun ?
<Neo31> famma locobot_4 ubot2 et ubuntulo1
<Neo31> c un bot aussi non ?
<fellag> sara
<fellag> ché po trop
<fellag> xD
<Neo31> c un canonical log bot
<Neo31> ;)
<fellag> makthérihom il 7assél w_w amma o moins , on est sur illi méhomch béch ytall3ou il cryptage mta3 il conversation té3na xDD
<fellag> chkoun 3andou fichier théme de Tint2 mo3tabar billéhi ?
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> dsl 3al question w maghir ma tab3ath hakil lien elli 3titou el geekettehell bekri :p c koi tint2 ?
<Neo31> hh
<bouta> c une barre
<Neo31> bouta, c un moteur de recherche :p
<fellag> nn
<Neo31> 3andi i9tira7, n7ottou bouta un nouveau bot avec la commande !google
<Neo31> ahah
<Neo31> fausse info bouta
<fellag> une taskbarre et recemment avec la v 2 on a droit a une Tiny bar aussi
<bouta> Tint2 est une barre de tâches basée sur le code de ttm et créée spécialement pour Openbox 3,
<Neo31> battalt, nijbid kilmti
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> fellag, une taskbarre = une barre non ?
<fellag> foila bouta t'es bien documenté apropos de la chose xD a moins que t'a tapé ça sur google/wiki avant xD
<fellag> Neo31, taskbarre = barre de taches
<fellag> bof ça reste une barre wé xD
<bouta> :)
<Neo31> oui et une barre de tache est une barre
<Neo31> ;)
<bouta> donc j'ai raison
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> donc bouta c un moteur de recherche avec AI ;)
<fellag> bah français pour français fallé dire I.A x'D
<Neo31> :p
 * Neo31 hates french
 * Neo31 prefers english, but doesn't hate french
 * fellag <3 français ( mais ne le maitrise pas bien :-/ )
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> fellag, sayyab 3lik mel info ;)
<Neo31> barra dawarha chi3r w fann, ca sera plus cool le francais ds ce cas
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> walla iktib des romans
<Neo31> il ete une fois, un tux blablabla ..
<Neo31> ;)
<fellag> oui , la derniere preposition xD
<fellag> loooooooooool
<fellag> xDD
<fellag> dans la jungle des S.E vivait un petit Tux
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> heki hiia
<Neo31> ma tanssech son grand pere le gnu
<fellag> oui oui :)
<fellag> et le papa Unix
<Neo31> et le loup qui ressemble a une papillon
<fellag> xDDD
<fellag> blidaa
<Neo31> ah, non
<Neo31> le loup c Amarok
<Neo31> j'adore ^^
<fellag> et tous revé d'une GUI mais avaient peur de finir dans les tenebre du /dev/null
<Neo31> loooooooool
<Neo31> behia les tenebres
<Neo31> ya 7asra 3al french :) walahi c plus cool que l'anglais :p
<fellag> 7assél na3mlouha Tron 3 wékahaw xDD
<Neo31> mais bon ca rete plus pratique l'angais
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> we we
<Neo31> 3afssa hakil tron legacy
<Neo31> ama c t un pe complike
<fellag> bon , c'est super
<Neo31> g pas eu le temps pour relaxer
<Neo31> ou le repeter une fois
<fellag> comme filme et surtout comme suite pour le 1
<Neo31> oui
<fellag> amma y'a plusieurs points faibles :/
<Neo31> absolutely
<Neo31> kima
<fellag> za7 surtout avec Zeus !
<fellag> qui ressemble trop o Merovangien de Matrix
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> nothing is perfect ;)
<fellag> blanc + boites de nuit
<fellag> ><
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> i get it
<fellag> je c pas
<fellag> y'a aussi le truc du Disque !
<Neo31> massit
<Neo31> c t pas trop cool le disk
<fellag> si
<fellag> mais c'est pas ça !
<fellag> le disque c'est la base
<Neo31> eni ma 3jibnich barcha
<fellag> comme dans le 1
<Neo31> mela ?
<fellag> amma
<fellag> le truc de CLU
<Neo31> CLU =?
<fellag> bah oui
<Neo31> CLU?
<elacheche_anis> ping Neo31
<Neo31> ?
<elacheche_anis> ça va !
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> et toi ?
<elacheche_anis> hmd
<Neo31> bien
<elacheche_anis> ls
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-27
<bmoez> salut, je suis en train d' installer deux systemes ubuntu (i386 et x86-64) sur mon ordinateur, j'ai fait une partition spésiale pour "/Home/" du première, est ce que je peut utiliser la meme partion Home pour l'autre installation sans aucun risque meme si je veux une fois de déinstaller un d'eux (j'utilisera un autre nom d' ordinateur, et de compte pour l'autre os)
<elacheche_anis> Je pense que oui bmoez..
<elacheche_anis> ok
<bmoez> j'ai des donnes sur Home que je ne veux pas les perdre
<bmoez> si je déinstalle un d'eux, comment suprimer son dossier de home, est ce que en mode Root en utiliser rm simplement pour ce dossier dans l'autre os
<elacheche_anis> oui c'est ça.. mais avec root il faut être prudent..
<bmoez> ok
<bmoez> merci bien, je commencera la deuxieme installation :)
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> welcome
<jackbauer> salam tt le monde
<elacheche_anis> salam jackbauer
<jackbauer> g besoin d'aide
<jackbauer> puis je avoir votre aide?
<jackbauer> ca concerne l'installation d'ubuntu 11.10
<jackbauer> apparemment y a qq chose qui cloche
<jackbauer> ca ne s'installe pas
<elacheche_anis> c'est quoi le problème :o
<jackbauer> j'installe ubuntu sur la partition de windows avec un flash USB apres avoir suivi ttes les etapes sur le site
<jackbauer> la 1ere fois il me sort un message comme quoi le CD a partir duquel j'installe a ete grave a une grande vitesse
<jackbauer> donc y a echec de copie de fichier
<jackbauer> quand je le refais ca ne passe plus
<elacheche_anis> att
<elacheche_anis> tu parle de quel site??
<jackbauer> duquel g telecharge ubuntu
<jackbauer> la page officielle
<jackbauer> tu es la?
<elacheche_anis> tu utilise l'usb lorsque Windows fonctionne??
<jackbauer> non je demarre le pc avec usb insere, tape f8 et je boote de la
<jackbauer> g redemarre la
<jackbauer> je suis coince a l'ecran loading capser/vmlinuz
<elacheche_anis> att
<elacheche_anis> c'est quoi t'as machine!
<elacheche_anis> ta*
<jackbauer> pc
<jackbauer> desktop
<elacheche_anis> lool.. oui je sais que c'est un pc pas une voiture XD
<jackbauer> c pas laptop je veux dire
<elacheche_anis> je parle des caractéristiques :p ;)
<jackbauer> pentium 4
<jackbauer> 2.66 gh
<jackbauer> 1.3 gh ram
<jackbauer> 256 carte graphique
<jackbauer> sur le site il est mentionne que c plus que suffisant pour faire marcher 11.10
<elacheche_anis> t'as téléchargé la version 32 ou 64 bits??
<jackbauer> 32
<jackbauer> mon pc est 32 bits
<elacheche_anis> comment t'as fait pour mettre l'iso dans la clé usb?
<jackbauer> universal usb installer
<jackbauer> comme mentionne dans le site
<jackbauer> g fait que suivre a la lettre
<elacheche_anis> ok, un instant
<jackbauer> la windows n'y est plus
<jackbauer> et ubuntu ne s'installe pas
<jackbauer> je suis dans de beaux draps la!!
<elacheche_anis> pourquoi windows n'y est plus?? si t'as pas encore formaté ta machine windows reste tel qu'il est!!
<jackbauer> bein justement
<jackbauer> au depart ca a bien  marche
<jackbauer> g formate la partition de windows en ext3
<jackbauer> ca a commence l'installation
<jackbauer> puis s'est plante
<jackbauer> me laissant dans la m****
<jackbauer> ca me dis que le cd utilise a ete grave a une grande vitesse
<jackbauer> et moi je n'utilise meme pas de cd
<jackbauer> la je refais tout
<elacheche_anis> :/
<elacheche_anis> ok, tu peut re-créer la clé usb bootable?
<jackbauer> je formate la cle de nouveau avec unversal usb installer
<elacheche_anis> oui mais avant tu doit faire quelque chose
<jackbauer> c ce que je fais en ce moment
<jackbauer> c quoi?
<elacheche_anis> un instant je te donne les informations
<jackbauer> ok
<elacheche_anis> vérifie si le md5sum de ton fichier iso est bien: c396dd0f97bd122691bdb92d7e68fde5
<elacheche_anis> si t'ai sous windows maintenant voilà comment faire: http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/41-md5sum-verifier-l-integrite-des-telechargements#pour-les-inconditionnels-de-l-interface-graphique-gui
<jackbauer> ok
<elacheche_anis> alors!
<jackbauer> ca vient de tomber
<jackbauer> pareil
<jackbauer> les 2 sont identiques
<elacheche_anis> ok
<elacheche_anis> un instant
<elacheche_anis> jackbauer, utilise unetbootin pour créer la clé: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<jackbauer> un instant anis
<jackbauer> je me deconnecte et je reviens
<jackbauer> re
<elacheche_anis> re..
<elacheche_anis> t'as arrivé jusqu'à oû?
<elacheche_anis> ping jackbauer
<jackbauer> desole
<jackbauer> la fenente n'etait pas devant moi
<elacheche_anis> pas grave
<jackbauer> dans unebootin y a plusieurs distributions de 11.10
<jackbauer> laquelle choisir??
<jackbauer> netinstall, hd media, live, et les x64
<elacheche_anis> jackbauer, dill w a9ra liblayik XD loool.. t'as vraiment trouvé devant toi 11.10!!?? :o
<jackbauer> oui
<jackbauer> je peux envoyer un imprim ecran sur ce forum??
<elacheche_anis> jackbauer, tu choisie daily_live le choix l'avant dérnier..
<elacheche_anis> jackbauer, c'est pas un forum, c'est une channel irc
<jackbauer> whatever
<jackbauer> dans space used to preserve files across reboots, je laisse 0?
<elacheche_anis> oui,
<jackbauer> ok
<jackbauer> quelle option doit etre cochee, distribution walla disqueimage
<elacheche_anis> s'il t'affiche un bouton redémarrer ne le fait pas
<jackbauer> ok
<elacheche_anis> quoi?? apparamment y a une déffirence entre la version windows et la version ubuntu, envoie moi une imprim ecran stp
<jackbauer> je suppose disqueimage doit etre cochee
<elacheche_anis> ah oui, coche la et donne le chemain du fichier iso
<elacheche_anis> tu doit choisir iso
<jackbauer> ok c en cours
<jackbauer> 35%
<elacheche_anis> ok :)
<elacheche_anis> jackbauer, c'est quoi t'as carte graphique!
<jackbauer> celle integree a la carte mere
<jackbauer> une ATI je crois
<jackbauer> d'apres le driver en tt cas
<elacheche_anis> oups XD
<jackbauer> keski se passe
<elacheche_anis> aya thabbathéli bidhabit ATI chnouwa :/
<jackbauer> je ne peux pas la
<jackbauer> le pc ne marche plus
<jackbauer> pas d'OS
<jackbauer> de tete je me rappelle ATI express 200
<elacheche_anis> ok..
<jackbauer> mais pas certain
<jackbauer> c fait
<jackbauer> j'essaie la cle
<elacheche_anis> oui.. dis moi tout ce qu'il sera afficher devant toi, ok?
<jackbauer> ok
<jackbauer> 1er ecran
<jackbauer> default
<jackbauer> help
<jackbauer> try ubuntu without installing
<jackbauer> install ubuntu
<jackbauer> check disc for defects
<jackbauer> test memory
<elacheche_anis> try ubuntu without installation
<jackbauer> boot from first hard disk
<jackbauer> en cours
<jackbauer> g l'ecran ubuntu en mauve
<elacheche_anis> ok
<jackbauer> c bien mauve la couleur non??
<elacheche_anis> yep
<jackbauer> ya7ya ....
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> jackbauer, t'es d'oû?
<jackbauer> ca a demarre
<jackbauer> tunisien
<jackbauer> :D
<elacheche_anis> loool.. oui mais j'aimerai bien savoir t'es d'oû de la tunisie!!??
<jackbauer> d'origine se7li
<jackbauer> je vis a tunis depuis ma naissance
<elacheche_anis> entre () moi aussi je suis tunisiens.. je suis pas de maly ou zembaboué XD
<elacheche_anis> ok.. enchanté :D mnin min sa7il?
<jackbauer> j'adore ton francais
<jackbauer> enti se7li zeda?
<elacheche_anis> hhhh.. oui na3raf je bug parfois.. mais jackbauer franchement je suis aussi en grand problème là, je cherche de l'aide pour mon problème ailleur et je t'aide en paralléle c'est pourquoi ménich concentré XD
<elacheche_anis> yep.. msakni
<jackbauer> ah ok netcharfou
<jackbauer> desole 3al ez3aj :)
<jackbauer> boumerdess, mahdia
<elacheche_anis> nitcharfou :D
<jackbauer> mela etoiliste??
<elacheche_anis> loool.. oui.. ubuntiste ;) :p
<jackbauer> mela raison de plus d'aider un frere :)
<elacheche_anis> je suis pas un grand fans du foot XD mais oui je suis étoiliste
<elacheche_anis> :D
<jackbauer> je fais install la??
<elacheche_anis> non try
<jackbauer> g l'icone install ubuntu 11.10
<elacheche_anis> seullement?
<jackbauer> ca y est 9otlek dkhalt lel bureau
<jackbauer> famma examples
<jackbauer> et famma install
<elacheche_anis> ah ok...
<elacheche_anis> béhi juste 9bal mé tabda
<elacheche_anis> 7il Gparted w 9olli chnya table de partitionnement mté3ik..
<jackbauer> hein??
<jackbauer> gparted win nal9ah??
<jackbauer> l9itou c bon
<elacheche_anis> juste pour information.. clique sur l'icon ubuntu à gauche.. et cherche gparted
<elacheche_anis> :)
<jackbauer> famma unallocated 74.53 GiB
<elacheche_anis> ilkollou unallocated??
<jackbauer> ca veut dire quoi??
<elacheche_anis> jackbauer, yé5i ki formatit milloul r7alllit bi DD ilkol??? :o
<jackbauer> non g demande a formate 40 GB c tt
<jackbauer> mais ken 3andi 9bal ubuntu
<jackbauer> et tayartou
<jackbauer> yomken men wa9et'ha
<jackbauer> netfakker balbazt'ha 9bal
<jackbauer> za3ma partition hedhi men wa9et'ha ou hiyya tettalfa7 wa7ad'ha??
<elacheche_anis> ah ok.. béhi asma3ni.. 3andik connexion fil ubuntu live?? thabbat kén tnajjam tconécti a3mal imprime ecran w ab3athli 5alli inchouf.. i7tiyat
<jackbauer> non je ne peux pas me connecter, carte wifi mahich connectee
<jackbauer> mais je oeux te dire elli famma partition unallocated, avec (!) en rouge
<jackbauer> sous /dev/sda
<elacheche_anis> mé 3andikch ethernet?
<elacheche_anis> ok go ahead
<jackbauer> ethernet 3andi mais routeur b3id
<jackbauer> pas de cable suffisant
<elacheche_anis> oki
<jackbauer> pendant que j'y pense
<jackbauer> 3andi cable croise
<jackbauer> ennajem nconnecte pc via laptop
<elacheche_anis> méla ta3raf kiféch.. sakkar gparted w 7il terminal
<jackbauer> c fait
<elacheche_anis> w 9olli chnya résultat mté3 df -h
<jackbauer> tu veux savoir quoi??
<elacheche_anis> re jackbauer
<fakher> kde user ?
<nizarus> salam @ tous
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-28
<elacheche_anis> http://www.le-libriste.fr/2012/02/un-concept-dinterface-pour-ubuntu-12-04/
<kimo> elacheche_anis 12.04 gnome bech ykon haka
<kimo> !!!!!
<elacheche_anis> loool... ti a9ra l'article w yizzi mil bo5l
<bmoez> salut *, j'ai installé ubuntu dans le laptop de mon ami, en première fois, j'ai activé le wifi, mais le systeme a commencé à télécharger les paquets automatiquement, alors je arreté l'installation car il va prendra beaucoups de temps dans le téléchargement, et j'ai redemarré l'ordinateur et réinstallé le système normallement. Mais, dans le boot, windows7 qui etait installé n'etait pas dans la liste meme apres insaller burg (la partition de win
<sarhan> bmoez, t'es là?
<bmoez> oui, salut
<sarhan> bonsoir :)
<bmoez> :)
<sarhan> quand t'as installé ubuntu t'as fais un partionnement de ton disque dur?
<bmoez> oui
<sarhan> t'aurais pas éffacé la partition dans laquelle était windows par hasard?
<bmoez> non
<sarhan> bon
<sarhan> ouvre un terminal
<sarhan> et écris
<sarhan> sudo update-grub
<sarhan> et donne moi l'output
<bmoez> l'ordinateur maintenat n'est pas chez mois, mais je testera demain, tu as sure que ca fonctionnera et que burg ne le fait pas par defaut?
<sarhan> il est censé le faire
<sarhan> si le pc n'est pas chez toi
<sarhan> on pourra avancer
<sarhan> on pourra pas*
<thouraya> salem
<sarhan> bonsoir thouraya
<bmoez> salut
<thouraya> je veut installer ubuntu avec windows ;brabi tnajmou t3awnouni
<sarhan> thouraya, en dualboot?
<thouraya> oui
<sarhan> c'est facile
<sarhan> thouraya, t'as téléchargé l'iso d'ubuntu et tu l'as gravé dans un cd?
<thouraya> oui ubuntu 11.10
<thouraya> enajem na3mel partion lel ubuntu wa7dou ?
<sarhan> bon je t'ai trouvé un tuto ca sera mieux expliqué que si je le fesai moi même
<sarhan> thouraya, t'as une seule partition ?
<thouraya> nn je 2  c et d
<sarhan> bon donc tu suis ce tutoriel: http://www.le-libriste.fr/ubuntu/installer-ubuntu/#Installation
<sarhan> à l'étape de partitionnent tu choisis "Installer à coté de Windows"
<kimo> sarhan:  mouch kén t'installih bil wubi  c mieux
<sarhan> kimo, non pas du tout
<sarhan> kimo, ywelli vulnerable aux virus windows / arzen ou zid ybooti plus longtemps
<sarhan> thouraya, tu vas installer ubuntu sur le pc avec lequel tu nous parle?
<kimo> sarhan:  fhemték :)
<thouraya> oui
<elacheche_anis> RE, salam @ *
<sarhan> bon donc tu peux te lancer , je te conseille aussi de faire une sauvegarde de tes fichiers important on sait jamais
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, salam :)
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, :D
<sarhan> thouraya, si tu as des problème tu peux revenir ici pour trouver de l'aide
<thouraya> merci sarhan :)
<sarhan> de rien :)
<kimo> elacheche_anis
<kimo> :D
<elacheche_anis> hey k3nz0
<elacheche_anis> kimo,
<thouraya> sarhan najjem na3mel partionnement manuel de disque dur lors de l'installation par exemple : 70Go pour windows et 30 pour ubuntu ?
<sarhan> thouraya, chneya elversion mta3 windows eli 3andek?
<thouraya> windows professional sp3
<sarhan> xp?
<thouraya> oui
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, yet3ada el redimensionnement mta3 partition bel cd ubuntu 3ala windows xp?
<elacheche_anis> oui.. sans aucun problème..
<elacheche_anis> thouraya, tu fait un redimensionnement, tu supprime rien!! juste tu redimensionne..
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, avec win vista et 7 ca passe pas ;)
<sarhan> moch chméta jemla
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, ça passe mais avec un nouvelle version de gparted, car mitosoft ont modifier ntfs par rapport à ntfs sous xp
<thouraya> merci
<elacheche_anis> :)
<bmoez> l'installation d' ubuntu sur la partition d de windows 7 (win installé sur c ), fait il des problemes?
<elacheche_anis> bmoez, avec wubi??
<sarhan> bmoez, non mais redimensionner une partition de win 7 sous ubuntu fait des problèmes
<bmoez> ok
<bmoez> peut t'etre l'arrete d'installation fait le probleme
<sarhan> bmoez, t'as arrêté l'installation?
<bmoez> mais, parceque le téléchargement des paquets commence autommatiquement suel et il prendera de temps
<bmoez> je le réinstallé apres
<bmoez> mais win7 n'est pas détécté
<sarhan> bemawi, fama un bouton ignorer qui te permet de passer le téléchargement de continuer l'installation
<bemawi> gné
<elacheche_anis> looool.. sarhan dill wa9ra liblayik xD
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, facebook?
<elacheche_anis> non ici
<sarhan> ech 3malt ena? :'(
<elacheche_anis> faya9it irrajil minnomou hhhhh w zid ta7ki m3éh chtar tounsi chtar françawi :p
<sarhan> ah
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhh
<sarhan> bemawi, désolé un problème de tab x)
<sarhan> bemawi, tu peux retourner à ton sommeil ;)
<rakia> salut
<elacheche_anis> salut rakia
<rakia> cv
<rakia> je suis trééééééééééééééééééééééééééés fatigué
<elacheche_anis> loool.. moi hmd :)
<rakia> madam ma3andekchi projet akid hmd
<elacheche_anis> looool.. éni en période de pfe.. nimchi 09h inrawa7 20h.. ;)
<rakia> ana lyouma nhar kamil bahtha prof rawaht w ma7alich probléme
<elacheche_anis> lool.. c'est quoi ton problème?
<rakia> riget bind9 w apache2 et je suis crée virtualhosts mais
<rakia> kif nikteb 127.0.0.1 sur navigateur i9oli pas d'acée
<rakia> droit d'accés
<elacheche_anis> rakia.. tikhdim 3la ubuntu server walla desktop?
<rakia> desktop
<elacheche_anis> béhi.. à mon avis, tikhdim 3la ubuntu server(sans interface graphique) khir.. car il est fait pour ce que tu veux faire..
<elacheche_anis> tnajjam tsobbou 3la machine virtuel.. éni fil pfe mté3i toute mes ubuntu server sans sous des VMs.. et tout fonctionne à merveille..
<rakia> ana encadreur société 9ali nn
<rakia> mati5demch 3al machine vr
<elacheche_anis> pourquoi pas?
<rakia> ok nsob tawa mchin v mais ana tawa 3andi kan cd ubuntu 11.10 desktop
<rakia> ana 5idma ylzemha temchi ilila
<elacheche_anis> télécharge un copie server 32bits, je te passe un lien??
<rakia> petit parti min applicatin chaditli haka wa9t 3la hal 5idma mech bech nkamilha application
<elacheche_anis> c'est quoi ton projet??
<rakia> développement web service
<bmoez> elacheche_anis: corriger la probleme c'est mieux que la passer pour qu'elle ne se repette pas
<elacheche_anis> bmoez, utiliser un ubuntu desktop comme étant un serveur c'est pas une bonne idée.. c'est pourquoi il existe une version server de ubuntu ;) aussi utiliser un serveur avec une interface graphique c'est une une bonne idée c'est pourquoi les server linux sont plus stable que les server winbug ;)
<rakia> ans a3tini len nchargi bih ubuntu server
<elacheche_anis> hold on.. entre temps install vbox.. t'es sur ubuntu ou winbug?
<elacheche_anis> rakia, http://mirror01.th.ifl.net/releases//lucid/ubuntu-10.04.4-server-i386.iso
<bmoez> elacheche_anis: si je change le type de fs d'une partition (de ext4 à ext3) , les donnes dans cette partition vont perdus?
<elacheche_anis> bien sur, car pour changer tu doit formater..
<bmoez> oui
<rakia> cc
<rakia> svp un question
<rakia> cccc
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-29
<alihentati> http://hackerspace.tn
<Goldenscorp> alihentati,
<Goldenscorp> pv stp
<elacheche_anis>  @* https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3253814231845&set=o.164107230291794&type=1&ref=nf
<Goldenscorp> ping alihentati
<Goldenscorp> pv stp
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-01
<HaRDi> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong HaRDi
<elacheche_anis> :D
<HaRDi> chenhi
<HaRDi> mechiya?
<elacheche_anis> hmd.. ça passe.. toi?
<HaRDi> mezel
<HaRDi> hatta tahkili chwayya 3al serveur cache
<Neo31> salut alihentati
<Neo31> golden
<Neo31> goldenscorp a essayer de te contacter
<Neo31> ping sarhan
<sarhan> hello Neo31
<sarhan> ping alihentati
<Neo31> tu me passe les parametres du serveur pas mail ?
<Neo31> thx
<Neo31> par* mail
<sarhan> Neo31, pour le moment le serveur web mais pas le vps
<sarhan> Neo31, kangoulya n'a pas fini la configuration
<elacheche_anis> Neo31,
<elacheche_anis> répond à la ML
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, pourquoi manque des informations dans la page wiki!!!!!
<ounis> ahla elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> ahal ounis :) :)
<elacheche_anis> ahla*
<Neo31> repond a ma place je suis au boulo elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> je même Neo31
<Neo31> manque ?
<Neo31> ok elacheche_anis
<Neo31> je ss pas sur mon pc la
<elacheche_anis> de même***
<Neo31> tu pe dire en 2 mots il s'agit de koi ? si c urgent ou pa ?
<elacheche_anis> manque les informations à propos les participants
<Neo31> no problemos
<Neo31> y a les information sur la page d'inscrit
<Neo31> on va les remplir au global jam
<elacheche_anis> y a rien
<Neo31> on a une 20enne de personne qui vont participer
<Neo31> ken jew elkoll hedha
<elacheche_anis> ok.. à propos la ML, zied et mawale en essayé de s'inscrire mais ils ont eu un message d'erreur..
<elacheche_anis> il est oû golden!
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis
<Neo31> zied alaya ?
<Neo31> et wajih?
<Neo31> je les appel apres
<Neo31> la page d'inscription a ete fermee a midi
<Neo31> je doit contacter manel pour voir comment faire
<Neo31> sinon je les appel par telephone apres
<Neo31> a plus
<rakia> cc
<raouf> salem
<raouf> j'ai widows xp et je veut installer ubuntu 11.10 en dual boot quel est le mieux  je fait installer ubuntu à coté de windows  xp ou je redimensinne les partions ???
<raouf> aloo
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-02
<elacheche_anis> Happy #ugj guys :)
<elacheche_anis> k3nz0, kén tchouf jaw fil ugj :D
<elacheche_anis> yé ghibtik :p
<k3nz0> Grrr xD
<k3nz0> y a pas de streaming?
<elacheche_anis> nope :p
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhh
<elacheche_anis> k3nz0, troooooooooollllllllllllll :p
<elacheche_anis> je suis à sousse :p mé mchitich m3éhom :'( :'( X(
<elacheche_anis> geekette a dis qu'elle va faire du streaming.. mais j'attend encore le lien :/
<k3nz0> Ah :/
<sarhan> !bug 100
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 100 in launchpad "uploading po file overwrites authors list" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-03
<mezen> salut
<mezen> salut rednaks
<rednaks> salut
<mezen> asl
<rednaks> ?
<mezen> désolé je t'ai fait peur peut etre
<mezen> j'ai voulu savoir qui tu es
<rednaks> euhh
<rednaks> rednaks :D
<mezen> et tu es un utilisateur d'ubuntu j'imagine
<rednaks> +/-
<rednaks> j'utilisais ubuntu
<mezen> ah oki
<mezen> et tu as changé pour autre chose
<rednaks> oué
<mezen> et c'est quoi ton dernier choix
<rednaks> debian
<mezen> ah c pas trop loin
<mezen> t'es retourné au grand père
<rednaks> ubuntu prend le chemin de windows
<rednaks> il y a trop de restriction
<mezen> oui mais si tu veux tu peux tout enlever
<mezen> et ne garder que gnome minimal
<mezen> ou kde minimal
<DelphiWorld> Salam les amis
<sarhan> salam DelphiWorld ca va bien?
<DelphiWorld> sava sarhan :) et vous ?
<sarhan> bien
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, algérien ou egyptien en ce moment?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: Eg:)
 * DelphiWorld slaps EgyParadox around a bit with a large trout
<sarhan> donc t'as rencontré EgyParadox
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: non domage :(
<sarhan> DelphiWorld sinon quoi de beau?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: walah rien toujour en egypt:D
<EgyParadox> DelphiWorld,
<EgyParadox> :D
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: :)
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, voila grace à moi demain ca sera café gratuit :D
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :)
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: bien bien ;)
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: but i'm in alex now:)
<EgyParadox> really?
<EgyParadox> very lucky
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: yes, why ?
<EgyParadox> alexandria is beautiful
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: sure
<DelphiWorld> egbut the weather is super strange :)
<EgyParadox> yes
<EgyParadox> very unpredictable
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: LOL
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: wo when we meet inshalah?
<EgyParadox> any time
<EgyParadox> when will u come to cairo?
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: your Phone? in PM (^)
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: this week
 * DelphiWorld ringed EgyParadox
#ubuntu-tn 2013-02-26
<kangoulya> update http://www.opentunisia.org/A-Propos/
#ubuntu-tn 2013-02-27
<guest0> chbih el groupe fb
<guest3> ping any1
<guest8> slm
<guest8> lorsk j en train d'installer snort sous unbuntu et exactement lorsk j tape cette command:cp /usr/local/snort/so_rules/precompiled/Ubuntu-10-4/i386/2.9.3.1/* \ /usr/local/snort/lib/snort_dynamicrules
<guest8> il affiche cette erreur : cp: la cible « /usr/local/snort/lib/snort_dynamicrules» n'est pas un répertoire
<guest8> plz kelkun m aider envoie une solution a mn @ : mido.alamdar@gmail.com et m6
<guest3> bjr, je veux changer de machine , mais sans perdre tous mes paquets et config ... il y'a un outil pour faire cela ?
#ubuntu-tn 2013-02-28
<chokri> Ping Neo31
<Neo31> hi
<Neo31> chokri,
<chokri> j'arrive pas a logger au site web
<chokri> Neo31,
<Neo31> 3andik launchpad ?
<Neo31> chokri,
<chokri> bien sur w connecté en plus
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> a3mal connect 3al site
<Neo31> w check your launchpad email address
<Neo31> taw yji mail de confirmation
<Neo31> cliki 3lih
<chokri> ma youcelnich email
<Neo31> chokri, kif ta3mal connecter sur le site chouf chnia l'@ email qui figure pour launchpad
<chokri> I checked it but I found nothings
<chokri> Neo31,
<Neo31> i'll see what i can do
<chokri> Behi ghodwa wa9teh w kifeh
<chokri> Goldenscorp, ti wenek?
<chokri> che3malt Neo31 ?
<Neo31> a3mal inscri 3al loco dir w ija ghodwa
<Neo31> selon anis possible famma bug fel module launchpad de drupal pour les anciens utilisateurs de lunchpad (mais rien n'est confirme encore)
<Neo31> a3mal inscri 3al loco dir w ija ghodwa 9h reste en contact avec luna et geekette et anis pour demain
<Neo31> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tn/2252/detail/
<Neo31> good luck
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-01
<Chikore_> Ping Neo31`
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-02
<zargonovski> olla
<zargonovski> slm
<zargonovski>  /msg nickserv register zargonien zargonovski@gmail.com
<Chikore> ping Neo31`
<elacheche_anis> ping Guest91657 :p*
<elacheche_anis> ping Guest91657 :p
<Guest91657> :D
<zemmali> hi f!
<newbie74> bonjour
<El-Beji> @unaffiliated/El-Beji
<Charmatto> Bonsoir tout le monde
<Charmatto> J'ai un petit problème concernan
<Charmatto> Concernant Flash player
<Charmatto> Ping ?
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-03
<Chikore> ping zemmali-voip
<zemmali-voip> hey Chikore
<Chikore> Hey zemmali-voip
<mezen> salam à tous
<El-Beji> salam
<mezen> salam El-Beji
<El-Beji> ahla mezen
<Almacira> 3aslema nes il kol
<Almacira> 3andi barcha matalitech hna
<Almacira> nchalla kolkom labes :)
<zemmali-voip> slm winek marha bik
#ubuntu-tn 2014-02-24
<SalahMessaoud> lunapersa, Yoo congrats ^^
<SalahMessaoud> bjr channel
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<SalahMessaoud> ping elacheche
<elacheche> Bonjour SalahMessaoud
<elacheche> pong :)
<SalahMessaoud> ça va ??
<lunapersa> bonjour :D
<lunapersa> merciii  :D salalMessaoud
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Hey nizarus :) You feel ok?
<nizarus> ahla elacheche
<nizarus> cossi cossa :/
<nizarus> repos
<elacheche> sayes roèik :) :)
<elacheche> ro7ik*
<elacheche> H4RD1, bhim chkoun mét!!? :p
<H4RD1> heuu
<H4RD1> howwa entouma fi msaken mezzeltou testa3mlou fel bhayem? :P
<lunapersa2> :D
<lunapersa2> HARDI
<lunapersa2>   hak houni H4RD1
<nizarus> ahla lunapersa2 encore (~lunapersa@unaffiliated/lunapersa): lunapersa ?
<nizarus> où est le ubuntu member ?
<lunapersa2> aslema
<lunapersa2> :D
<lunapersa2> mezelt
<lunapersa2> f lil inchallah
<elacheche> nizarus, haka il bo(l ech ya"mal -_-.. 9oltilha 9alit fillil mouch taw -_- -_-
<elacheche> bo5l*
<H4RD1> 3aslema lunapersa2 :D
<lunapersa2> 5ater  3andi 5edma twa
<H4RD1> oui
<lunapersa2> elacheche -_-
<H4RD1> choft? :D
<nizarus> sama7ni fik ya elacheche :/
<elacheche> nizarus, illila nifr7ou béha, cloack ubuntu member + mail.. jmé3it "ubuntu-irc w #canonical-sysadmin mich ychi5ou spam illila x)
<elacheche> 5atini 3arfi, 3mayilha hya.. x)
<lunapersa2> :D
<lunapersa2> aman aman -_-
<nizarus> elacheche, enti ma kbestech 3liha
<nizarus> khater na3refha lunapersa2 takhou elklem :)
<lunapersa2> mezelt manish  msed9a  :p
<elacheche> nizarus, mézélit masdouma.. 5alléha tfi9 issé3a :D
<nizarus> lool ok :)
<lunapersa2> elacheche -_-
<lunapersa2> rit rit H4RD1 :(
<H4RD1> hey
<elacheche> haw Wahid-TN 5lat x) :D
<H4RD1> 3adi louna
<Wahid-TN> salut
<H4RD1> lazem nafr7ou bik :D
<H4RD1> 3aslema golden :D
<Wahid-TN> :p WAHID
<Wahid-TN> ca va ?
<H4RD1> :D
<H4RD1> 7amdoullah :D
<Wahid-TN> good
<H4RD1> wenti ch3amel?
<Wahid-TN> good 5/
<Wahid-TN> 5/5
<H4RD1> jaw :D
<lunapersa2> :D :D
<H4RD1> hedheka elli bih elfayda Wahid-TN  ;)
<H4RD1> lunapersa2 wa9tech bech t5alles elmabrouk? :v
<Wahid-TN> salut lunapersa2
<lunapersa2> ahla Wahid-TN
<Wahid-TN> CA VA
<lunapersa2> kif tji  l sousa
<lunapersa2> :D
<lunapersa2> ouiii  trés bien
<Wahid-TN> GOOD
<Wahid-TN> :d
<H4RD1> heuu
<H4RD1> 3lech sousa lunapersa2?
<lunapersa2> -_-
<H4RD1> mahdiya a9rabli :P
<lunapersa2> ija ija
<lunapersa2> mar7bé
<lunapersa2> :D
<H4RD1> hayya béhi :D
<SalahMessaoud> saybou errajel ye5dem 33la rou7ou :D
<elacheche> Haw il 3arf ji x)
<Wahid-TN> looooool SalahMessaoud  sam7na
<Wahid-TN> H4RD1,  bara i5dim ou yizi mil tkarkirrr :p
<H4RD1> :D
<H4RD1> 7adher 3arfi SalahMessaoud :P
<Wahid-TN> :p
<SalahMessaoud> H4RD1, le le 3ad mouch 3arfek ena :D
<H4RD1> SalahMessaoud, mela fech 9am el3ar3our :p
<SalahMessaoud> H4RD1, la mouch 3ar3our hedha osber 3liya chway :D
<nizarus> il y a du monde aujourd’hui :)
<SalahMessaoud> nizarus, tjrs ya du monde :D
<Wahid-TN> oui nizarus
<nizarus> c'est nouveau alors :)
<Wahid-TN> :D
<nizarus> mais c'est bien :)
<nizarus> Wahid-TN, tu est membre de CLibre alors viens au salon #clibre.tn :)
<lunapersa> heey  elacheche :D
<elacheche_anis> hey lunapersa
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> Aya infokkou il cloaks?
#ubuntu-tn 2014-02-25
<elacheche> GM :)
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, GM ^^
<elacheche> :)
<H4RDi> \join #clibre.tn
#ubuntu-tn 2014-02-26
<elacheche> * lunapersa (~lunapersa@ubuntu/member/lunapersa) has joined #ubuntu-irc
<elacheche> :)
<lunapersa> yaaay :)
<elacheche> haha :) :D
<lunapersa> :D :D
<lunapersa> so the next step :D
<SalahMessaoud> lunapersa, Yoo :D
<lunapersa> yoyoooo :D
<lunapersa> heeey SalahMessaoud
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, t'as vu le cloacks de lunapersa :p
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche,  ubuntu/member/lunapersa :D sa77a
<SalahMessaoud> ena zeda n7eb wa7da akeka kifeh na3mel ?? :D
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<elacheche> sinon chouf jmé3i drupal ya3tiwik cloakc drupal :D :p
<SalahMessaoud> la ena n7eb direct men ghir application hehehehe
<lunapersa> :D elacheche
<lunapersa> tedelel  SalahMessaoud 3:)
<SalahMessaoud> heheheh
<SalahMessaoud> thx lunapersa
<lunapersa> O:)
<elacheche> hey nizarus :)
<nizarus> ahla elacheche
<elacheche> abrak ilyoum??
<nizarus> no :/
<elacheche> :/ sayis roèik
<nizarus> repos forcé encore :/
<elacheche> ro7ik*
<nizarus> thx :)
<nizarus> tu ira à Tunis pour le BILFST ?
<elacheche> Emmm.. maybe :) mézilt in5ammam.. you?
<nizarus> je serais un speaker :/
<Wahid-TN> salut nizarus  e
<Wahid-TN> salut elacheche
<nizarus> ahla Wahid-TN
<Wahid-TN> nizarus, abrkchi ichwaya ?
<nizarus> désolé empathy c'est planté c'est pour ça j'a pas pu te répondre avec gtalk
<elacheche> Tu iras en transport public ou voiture? :D
<nizarus> elacheche, probablement en voiture :/
<Wahid-TN> pour BILFST ?
<nizarus> Wahid-TN, cossi cossa :/ merci
<elacheche> Y a de la palace?
<nizarus> pour l'instant oui :)
<Wahid-TN> elacheche,  sa7lik machi il bilfst ?
<elacheche> hani in5amma Wahid-TN :p
<Wahid-TN> moi 80% oui
<Wahid-TN> machi
<elacheche> combine de place nizarus :) :D bah eni w luna on veut y aller aussi.. amma bé5line 3la transport surtout mé na3rfouch il blassa -_- :/
<Wahid-TN> a3mil ton MAX ou imchi il BILFST
<nizarus> il faut déjà faire l'inscription :)
<elacheche> mézélit msakra → https://www.eventbrite.com/e/bilfst-i-have-a-dream--tickets-10724580509# :/
<nizarus> ça ouvre ce soir à 21h
<elacheche> great :D no93od in3iss :)
<nizarus> :D
<Wahid-TN> :) 3iss 3iss ya elacheche
<elacheche> 7a99a nizarus.. Luna a fait le cloack et a activé le mail :)
<Wahid-TN> :p
<nizarus> nice elacheche
<nizarus> :)
<elacheche> GTG.. See you later
<elacheche_anis> Hey :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-02-27
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, choft lunapersa wellat s3iba :p
<lunapersa> Bonsoir nizarus
<lunapersa> :(
<lunapersa> 5atini  manich s3iba :(
<nizarus> :)
<lunapersa> :D
<nizarus> la réponse envoyée à hichem mta3 jma3a s3ab barcha :)
<lunapersa> :D
<lunapersa> 7kit  m3ah  pas mal de  fois  pr etre  representable  et srtout   apprendre  à rediger un e-mail :/
<nizarus> weld elacheche ra9ed ?
<lunapersa> non
<lunapersa> haw  jeey
<nizarus> lunapersa, vous avez confirmé l'event dont parle Hichem ?
<lunapersa> il est  en train de redemarrer son PC
<lunapersa> non pas encore
<lunapersa> on a rien confirmé
<nizarus> ok
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir nizarus lunapersa
<elacheche_anis> chbéha x) :D
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, il parle d'un event que IEEE entrain de préparé.. cllfsm et utn sERONT des invité.. Y a rien confirmé le fait qu'un event est en cours de préparation chez IEEE
<nizarus> lunapersa, je retire mon mot :/ makech s3iba bil koll :D
<nizarus> ahla elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Ils m'ont contacté en privé pour avoir mon avis et avoir des idées.. C'est pourquoi chui au courant des détailles.. et je sais que y a encore rien
<Wahid-TN> bsr tlm
<elacheche_anis> salut Wahid-TN
<lunapersa> عسلاامة وحدي
<lunapersa> وحيد*
<Wahid-TN> salur
<Wahid-TN> ca va ?
<Wahid-TN> salut nizarus aussi
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, mes mails sur ml clibre 9a3dine yousslou walla famma mochkla avec mon mail?
<nizarus> ahla Wahid-TN
<Wahid-TN> cava ?
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, non j'ai pas vu tes mails ! s'ils arrivent à la ML tu dois avoir une copie
<nizarus> tu es inscrit avec quel adresse ?
<elacheche_anis> S'il arrive pas je dois avoir un bounce.. :/
<elacheche_anis> Emmm.. Ah oui.. je suis inscrit avec la gmail.. mais mon @ par défaut c'est ubuntu.com.. j'ai pas fait attention -_-
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, le service ML installé sur openTunisia n'est pas aussi perfectionné que ça :/
<nizarus> désinscrit l'adresse gmail et inscrit l'adresse ubuntu :)
<elacheche_anis> c'est ce que chui entrain de faire :)
<elacheche_anis> sinon pour BILFST.. lunapersa Wahid-TN & I avons eu nos tickets :D :D x)
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> covoiturage alors ?
<Wahid-TN> :p
<nizarus> je ramène les membres CLibre gratuitement les autres ils doivent payer :p
<lunapersa> j'att  encore le num 42 ;)
<lunapersa> pr m'inscrire :D
<Wahid-TN> lol +1 nizarus
<Wahid-TN> lunapersa  waaaaaw 42 La Grande Question sur la vie, l'univers et le reste O_O
<elacheche_anis> hahaha Coool :D
<lunapersa> :D
<lunapersa> Hi shel3over
<shel3over> hi lunapersa :)
<lunapersa> how are u ? :)
<shel3over> just fine :)
<shel3over> what about u ?
<lunapersa> fine :D
<shel3over> cool :)
<elacheche_anis> hey shel3over :D
<shel3over> hi elacheche_anis :)
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, où t'as trouvé ce devloppeur debian qui travaille chez M$ ?
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, c'est lui qui m'a trouvé.. ici dans la channel.. c'est bureado
<elacheche_anis> C'est ce que je viens de passé d'envoyé à la ML clibre.. just as an information
<elacheche_anis> :)
<lunapersa> Bonne nuit  Wahid-TN,  elacheche_anis,  nizarus et shel3over :)
<nizarus> bn
#ubuntu-tn 2014-02-28
<elacheche> Good morning :D
<shel3over> morning :)
 * shel3over walking cat
<elacheche> Morning :)
<elacheche> Na3iL, hey bro :)
<Na3iL> hey bro :D chna7wélek
<elacheche> I'm ok Na3iL thx :)
<elacheche> u!
<Na3iL> cool :D me too hamdoullah :)
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Na3iL, freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Na3iL> ty Anis ^^
<lunapersa> Hey Na3il
<Na3iL> Heeey Luna :D
<lunapersa> :D
<elacheche> Na3iL, try this → lun+<TAB>
<lunapersa> :p
<Na3iL> ok elacheche :p
<Na3iL> thx bro
<elacheche> Good boy :D :)
<elacheche> :)
<Na3iL> O:)
<Na3iL> lunapersa, chna7wélek ^^
<elacheche> Na3iL, looooool.. 7walha timeout x)
<Na3iL> hahahaha wé xDD
<lunapersa> hey elacheche_anis  :D
<elacheche_anis> hey lunapersa :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-03-01
<lunapersa> hey Na3iL
<lunapersa> hak houni ^^
<Na3iL> lunapersa,  eyy :D
 * shel3over sleeping 
#ubuntu-tn 2014-03-02
<belgacimous> bonsoir
<belgacimous> je sais pas ci c'est la bonne place pour demander mais j'ai un probleme avec l'installation de Archlinux
<belgacimous> allo
<belgacimous> personne ne veux répondre ?
#ubuntu-tn 2015-02-23
<Neo31> hello folks
<krouis> hello
#ubuntu-tn 2015-02-24
<oussama> comment compiler un fichier.c avec gcc
<elacheche> oussama, http://www.akira.ruc.dk/~keld/teaching/CAN_e14/Readings/How%20to%20Compile%20and%20Run%20a%20C%20Program%20on%20Ubuntu%20Linux.pdf
<MaWaLe> hi folks
<MaWaLe> ping elacheche
<krouis> hi MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> c'est calme par ici :(
<krouis> oui :)
<krouis> la preuve en est, ça m'a pris 9min pour te répondre :P
#ubuntu-tn 2016-02-29
<elacheche_anis> saffist3r: WooW! I like it when I see new names here :)
<elacheche_anis> Hello * @
<N`importe_qui> elacheche_anis: shar'up nab.
<elacheche_anis> N`importe_qui: behave kid!
<N`importe_qui> elacheche_anis: wow, how dare you
<elacheche_anis> Don't be a child.. Just behave.. It's public channel..
<N`importe_qui> elacheche_anis: Stop telling me to behave nab, go to hell
<elacheche_anis> Stop being a whining child..
<N`importe_qui> elacheche_anis: Cut it off with this stop this and that dude, seriously go away
<N`importe_qui> leave me alone, you consider this random shit a channel?
<N`importe_qui> get real lewl
<elacheche_anis> You can just quit it if you don't like it.. You should get a life and stop insulting people that didn't do a thing to you -_-
<N`importe_qui> elacheche_anis: i have my life already, you get a life
<N`importe_qui> so long losers.
<N`importe_qui> lel
<hid> lel
<N`importe_qui> bunch of enculés
<hid> bunch of pendejo
<hid> vve
<hid> ckoi
<hid> N`importe_qui: ?
<N`importe_qui> hid: je regarde un vidéo au même temps
<N`importe_qui> :p
<N`importe_qui> hid: sinon nous sommes ici en tous cas :-°
<N`importe_qui> profitons nous de notre présence avec ces nabs non ?
<hid> :(
<saffist3r> hey there elacheche_anis,thanks for the welcome i come here from time to time ^^
<hid> salut saffist3r
<hid> salle à fist
<elacheche_anis> saffist3r: I'm here almost 27/7 x) First time to see you here dude :) Welcome any way :)
<saffist3r> coucou hid
<saffist3r> thanks anis ^^
<hid> 27/7 = ?
<saffist3r> ahahah he lives in another planet
<elacheche_anis> hid: a typo x(
<saffist3r> nighty guys
<hid> gn salle à fist
<hid> lol
#ubuntu-tn 2016-03-01
 * nabdev hello
<elacheche> Hey nabdev nizarus :)
<nizarus> ahla elacheche
<saffist3r> hey there
<elacheche_anis> Hey!
<MarwenDo> hey elacheche_anis
#ubuntu-tn 2016-03-05
<N`importe_qui> geekette86: i take it as you're a girl who was born in 86'
<elacheche_anis> Hey geekette86 wassp!
<geekette86> Hi
<geekette86> No it is about 86 arch
<N`importe_qui> geekette86: a girl using arch ? :o
<elacheche_anis> :)
<N`importe_qui> geekette86: bah speak will you..
#ubuntu-tn 2016-03-06
<elacheche_anis> Yo!
<elacheche_anis> geekette86: you should setup a weechat client on a public vps and use the foss droid client to relay tp it ;)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-27
<praisethemoon> Good day!
<cbj> Sabe7 Ennour Ubuntu-tn /-)
<cbj> https://blog.nizarus.tn/2017/02/nous-cultivons-notre-jardin-de-services-libres-open-tunisia
<elacheche> Bonjour :)
<elacheche> ping nzoueidi
<elacheche> I'll share a preview of the event poster in minutes
<nzoueidi> o/ elacheche and others
<nzoueidi> I am sorry I was trying to surviving without connection @home for 3 days :(
<nzoueidi> greetings to topnet..
<elacheche> no problems nzoueidi, I had a busy weekend as well.. Couldnt touch a thing.. I finally converted that poster to PNG with not text and I'm using inkscape to hack it :) it's easy and fast
<nzoueidi> Great!
<elacheche> nzoueidi davlefou
<elacheche> davlefou: ici ?
<nzoueidi> I think he is not here
<davlefou> elacheche, bonjour,
<elacheche> nzoueidi: davlefou on peut fixer le 11 Mars comme date finale de l'evenement? davlefou nzoueidi partagez avec moi vos présentations préferer ici svp :) afin de fixer le planning :) (Présentation == 45min, Atelier == 60min)..
<davlefou> nzoueidi, je suis là!
<elacheche> Oh parfait davlefou :D :D
<nzoueidi> ah super davlefou :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: on utilise la langue fraçaise :) ça sera mieux :)
<davlefou> Dans deux semaines!
<davlefou> Je dois prépare une présentation!
<elacheche> davlefou: yep, ISETJ propose le 4 mars ou le 11 mars, vue les retard des réponse sur la ML on est déjà très on retad pour le 4 mars..
<davlefou> Le 11 mars, pas avant!
<elacheche> davlefou: de ma part j'aime les 4 propostions quet'as fait dans la ML, mais +10 pour la présentation ARM
<davlefou> L'arme me semble le mieux d'autant j'ai plusieurs carte à montrer!
<elacheche> davlefou: Oui, d'autre part nzoueidi et moi on va présenter que de l'administration système :/ et vue que ISET continet plusiuers spécialité, c'est bien de changer le sujet
 * elacheche s'excuse pour l'utilisation des phrases bizarre en Français, il a pas rédigé quelques chose en Français depuis des mois/années..
<davlefou> Et puis les cartes, c'est sexy a montrer! Faut faire rêver un peu!
<Dro> salut!
<nzoueidi> pour le sujet de packaging et correction des bugs? on peut les faire tant que des ateliers
<elacheche> nzoueidi: juste un instant :)
<nzoueidi> o/ Dro
<nzoueidi> D'accord elacheche
<davlefou> j'ai des pi 3 et une orange pi, déjà installé et aussi avec des adaptateur vga!
<elacheche> davlefou: OK, on est d'accord sur le sujet alors? ça sera une présentation ou un atleier? Tu le passe une phrase qui continet un titre + description? pour l'utii:ser dans l'affiche et la wiki?
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Tu veux faire ce que tu veux, passe moi le Titre + description + type (atleir ou prez) pour l'utiliser..
<davlefou> J'ai trois carte pi3 avec adaptateur.
<davlefou> et un orange pi!
<elacheche> De ma part, je vais fair la préz de Ubuntu/utn/FOSS, et si y aura de slot libre dans le planning je vais faire autre chose.. Je fixe la contribution de davlefou et nzoueidi noir sur blanc avant de décider ça..
<elacheche> davlefou: Parfait, OK, on est d'accord sur le sujet alors? ça sera une présentation ou un atleier? Tu le passe une phrase qui continet un titre + description? pour l'utii:ser dans l'affiche et la wiki?
<davlefou> Atelier? les gens doivents avoir des matériel non?
<nzoueidi> Ils vont apporter leurs pc davlefou ?
<elacheche> davlefou: C'est a toi de décider si ça peut être un atelier ou pas.. Si ça sera oriénter hardware jep ense pas que nous aurons du hardware
<elacheche> On va demander que les étudiants amenent leurs pc
<davlefou> Réaliser des boots pi3 n'est pas difficile. le plus intérêssant est peut être de faire un truc en python!
<davlefou> On peut faire une présentation atelier, cela doit être jouable!
<elacheche> davlefou: Le contenu c'est à toi de le fixer, si nzoueidi et moi peuvent aider alors on va le faire :)
<elacheche> j'ai besoin d'un titre de la présentation + une petite descrption :) tu auras 45min pour faire la présentation davlefou :) (+ nous aider durant l'install party )
<elacheche> salut nizarus
<nizarus> ahla elacheche
<nizarus> bonjour @ tous
<nzoueidi> Donc, pour le mien ce sera comme un titre "Ubuntu Packaging" et la description c'est tout cours "Comment Ubuntu a ete developpe"
<nzoueidi> Salut nizarus :D
<davlefou> L'installe parti, c'est facile!
<davlefou> j'ai des capteurs aussi en pagaille.
<elacheche> davlefou: Oui, c'est facile, mais parfois on trouve des cas spécifique qu'on doit les gerer une par une (4 partitions msdons princials, ancien bios, boot via boot n'est pas configurer, partitionnement bizarre à cause de winbows
<elacheche> etc..
<davlefou> ou des cartes sont sb16
<elacheche> J'essaie de préarer un PXE pour l'install party..
<nzoueidi> c'est pour cela on doit supprimer windows et installer tout simplement Ubuntu 3:)
 * nzoueidi kidding
<elacheche> nzoueidi: ça sera un atelier? je pense que tu peut le faire en Anglais aussi.. c'est à toi de gerer, n'est ce pas nizarus ?
<elacheche> lool nzoueidi
<davlefou> L'anglais, tu oublie.
<davlefou> Les étudiants maitrise le français en plus l'anglais, c'est un peu mort!
<elacheche> davlefou: non, durant les atelier/présnentation on essaie d'utilise toutes les langues qu'on peut utiliser pour passer l'information, pour la préparation de la prez et l'atelir je sais que ça sera plus façile à nzoueidi d'utiliser l'anglais :)
<elacheche> davlefou: Tu prépare la présentation avec la langue Fr sans problème :) ;)
<nzoueidi> Oui les slides en Anglais serait plus facile pour moi x)
<elacheche> davlefou: j'a ieu le nom de l'atelier + descrition de nzoueidi, il reste que tu partage le titre de ta présentation + desc :)
<nizarus> l'idéal est d'utiliser le tunsien (arabe + français + anglais)
<elacheche> Comme on l'a fait toujours nizarus x) davlefou tu va faire l'exception :D x)
<nizarus> pour les slides tu peux utiliser la langue que tu veux :)
<nzoueidi> Exactement :D
<davlefou> Je ferais en Français ou au besoin, vous ferez un explication en arabe.
<elacheche> davlefou: pas de problème :)
<davlefou> Combien d'étudiant dois ton prévoir.
<davlefou> ?
<elacheche> tout dépend de l'amphi qu'on va avoir :)
<davlefou> Aurez vous un pc sous linux?
<elacheche> y avait des events qu'on a eu plus de 50 étudiants.. d'autre avec moins de 20..
<elacheche> davlefou: On a que des laptops Linux :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: et moi nous aurons nos laptops, n'est ce pas?
<davlefou> Un suffira pour servir de serveur fichier pour les pi3.
<davlefou> j'ai pas de portable!
<elacheche> davlefou: pas de problème! On va partager nos ressources :)
<elacheche> surtout, n'amènes pas des fichier docx et pptx :p
<elacheche> :D
<davlefou> Mon openoffice n'en fait pas!
<elacheche> OpenOffice docs sont OK :) HTML et PDF c'est OK aussi :D
<nzoueidi> l'essentiel est une extension libre
<davlefou> Je mettrais les fichiers sur mon serveur.
<nzoueidi> elacheche: lorsque tu termine le poster, on doit faire un tweet :D
<elacheche> davlefou: amènes les sur un USB aussi, on sait pas
<davlefou> Aussi...
<davlefou> dans le téléphone surtout!
<elacheche> nzoueidi: je partage l'affiche avec vious dans quelques minutes, un preview et c'est à vous de commenter ce qu'il faut changer ;)
<nzoueidi> okay
<elacheche> davlefou: il me reste que savoir le nom de la présentation :D
<elacheche> OK, j'envoi un mail de confirmation, on est d'accords que les membres qui seront présents et aurons besoin de l'hebgement c'est nzoueidi davlefou et elacheche ?
<nzoueidi> Oui
<davlefou> Framboise pour le printemps
<davlefou> Le titre: "Framboise pour le printemps"
<elacheche> davlefou: nzoueidi Hebergement 2 nuits → On arrive à jendouba le 10 et on quitte le 12, c'est bon comme ça? ou vous avez autres propositions?
<elacheche> davlefou: D'accord :) C'est bizarre comme tittre, mais c'est OK :D x) On le laisse sans description? :D
<davlefou> Deux nuits!!!
<davlefou> Raspberry, c'est une framboise!
<elacheche> davlefou: sauf si t'as une voiture pour arriver et Jendouba et rentrer chez toit le jour même :)
<elacheche> à Jendouba
<davlefou> Ma voiture est à la douane!
<nzoueidi> Oui de 10 a 12 c'est cool pour moi
<elacheche> davlefou: ça signifie que y a pas une autre possiblité que allez à Jendouba le 10 et quitter le 12 (ou le 11 avant qu'on cloture l'event)
<davlefou> Je suis a Bizerte!
<elacheche> Je suis à Sousse, c'est impossible d'arriver le 11 et de quitter le 11.. Je doit être là bas le 10 et quitter le 12 car y a pas tropsde moyens de transport
<elacheche> nzoueidi: est à Tunis, et pense que c'est la même cas
<davlefou> Ne serait il pas plus intérêssant de louer un voiture et de partage les frais?
<nzoueidi> davlefou: et moi a Tunis
<nzoueidi> Bah, je vois pas qu'on est besoin d'une voiture davlefou ?
<elacheche> davlefou: J'ai pensé à ça, mais je connais pas le traget ni les conditions de la route entre Tunis/Jendouba, même si on va louer une voiture, le plan sera de démarrer de Sousse, vers Tunis, vous récupérer et allez vers Jendouba.. ça va être plus que 5h de route.. et ça sera pas cool de faire ça le jour j..
<elacheche> davlefou: ISET va payer les frais de transport et les frais de l'hergement dans tout les cas..
<davlefou> Ok. Je vais m'organiser pour demande a un personne de venir nourrir mes chiennes au moins une fois.
<nzoueidi> Du coup, davlefou si tu peux, on peut aller a Jandouba ensemble :D
<davlefou> Oui, se serais mieux!
<nzoueidi> Cool \o/
<elacheche> davlefou: on est OK sur le principe de 2 nuits alors ? 10-11 et 11-12
<davlefou> Serait il possible de retarder d'un semaine que je prèpare l'atelier?
<elacheche> davlefou: selon ISETJ ils n'ont pas d'autre dates libre sauf le 4 mars et le 11 mars
<davlefou> Alors va pour le 11
<elacheche> C'est ce que je vais faire..
<elacheche> J'envoi le mail de confirmation maintenant davlefou nzoueidi, je partagerai un planning ce soir inchallah..
<nzoueidi> Inchallah
<elacheche> nzoueidi: davlefou nizarus je viens d'envoyer un mail avec un preview de l'affiche, ça sera cool de partager vos remarques afin de l'améliorer
<nzoueidi> I like it!
<elacheche> :)
<davlefou> Es ce que les étudiants connaissent les archicture risc et cisc?
<elacheche> davlefou: Aucune idée, mais je pense pas.. nzoueidi t'as fait du RSI, t'as étudiant ça à Iset?
<nzoueidi> Le programme de RSI a ISET charguia ou j'etudie n'est pas le meme chose pour les autres isets
<nzoueidi> Je crois pas qu'ils connaissent ces archiectures
<elacheche> nzoueidi:  I think I'll change the big Ubuntu logo to add to it logos of tech we'll present (raspberrypi and packaging and others)
<nzoueidi> maybe small logos near the Ubuntu logo would be more better
<elacheche> that's my plan x)
<davlefou> Donc un petit intro architecture...
<elacheche> davlefou: T'as vu le mail?
<davlefou> Joli, vous avez un template pour les présentations?
<davlefou> L'atelier  pi3, faut mieux le place en seconde moitier voir en fin, ainsi les gens aurons déjà posé un linux sur leur pc et suivit une initiation!
<elacheche> Salut krifa Welcome to #ubuntu-tn :)
<elacheche> davlefou: Bien noté.. Y a des anciens templates sur notre wiki, snon utilise ce que tu veux :) n'oublie pas d'utiliser le logo de ubuntu-tn :D :) (le nouveau comme dans l'affiche, le SVG est dans notre wiki aussi)
<davlefou> Peut tu me passer le lien?
<elacheche> OK
<elacheche> davlefou: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=newlogo.svg
<elacheche> davlefou: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=newlogo_v.svg
<nizarus> re
<elacheche> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Presentations
<krifa> thanx elacheche :D
<elacheche> re nizarus :)
<nizarus> mes remarque pour l'affiche :
<elacheche> krifa: need some help?
<nizarus> 1- Amenez vos laptops prend beaucoup d'espace :)
<nizarus> vous pouvez mettre cette phrase ailleurs et remplir cet espace avec d'autres logos : gnu, tux, des logos en relation avec les ateliers
<krifa> no elacheche
<nizarus> 2- il manque la date de la journée dans l'affiche
<nizarus> that's it
<elacheche> nizarus: OK.. J'ai pensé à changé le grand logo de Ubuntu, le rend plus petit et l'entouré avec les logos en relation avec l'atelier.. ça sera bonn ou ça sera mieux de le garder comme ça et on met les autres logo à la place du text?
<nizarus> oui c'est une autre idée
<davlefou> j'ai trouvé mon template!
<nizarus> il faut voir ce que ça va donner :-)
<davlefou> touch v 13
<elacheche> nzoueidi davlefou si on va faire 2 presentations + 3 atelier l'event se termine vers 18h00 (si y a pas de retard), sinon, 16h15 ( - 1 atelier) que pensez vous ?
<nzoueidi> Bon, pour moi je crois que le sujet de packaging est un peu lourd pour les etudiants..
<nzoueidi> qu'en pensez vous?
<elacheche> Il est lourd.. Si tu va le fair tu dois faire que du 101
<nzoueidi> Oui j'ai pense a ca mais 101 depend dans le futur d'un 102 et je crois pas que va etre un autre evenement pour faire le 102, 103 etc..
 * nzoueidi is sorry for his french, his client doesnt support the special character of French x)
<elacheche> yep
<elacheche> Si tu veux changer le sujet tu peux le faire :) on a pas finaliser le planning
<nzoueidi> J'aime bien savoir si y a d'autre propositions :D
<nzoueidi> suggestions
<nzoueidi> elacheche: I go to cook my dinner and I back :D
<nzoueidi> o/
<elacheche> check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventISETJ17.03#Conf.2BAOk-rences_propos.2BAOk-es_par_notre_.2BAOk-quipe
<elacheche> TYT
<amtn> salut a tous
<amtn> quelqu'un a yn domaine en .tn?
<elacheche> amtn: J'ai pas un domaine .tn, mais peut être je peux aider.. c'est quoi le prolème.
<elacheche> ?
<amtn> ATI impose d'utiliser des zones DNS en .tn??!
<elacheche> T'es chez OVH?
<amtn> oui
<amtn> on m'a envoyé un message
<elacheche> ATI impose que OVH installe des SERVEUR (NS) en Tunisie..
<amtn> ça c'est nouveau..
<elacheche> Le traffic en .tn ne doit PAS être génere en dehors de la Tunisie c'est de l'argent
<amtn> car c'etait pas le cas depuis 2014
<elacheche> C'est pas nouveau amtn, je pense juste que OVH ont finalement mis en place des serveur NS en tunisie
<amtn> est-ce que tu peux m'expliquer comment c'est de l'argent?
<amtn> Je vais reposer la question ailleur... c'est interessant de savoir...
<elacheche> amtn: Je pense que cbj a des informations plus précise que moi.. J'ai lu quelques articles à propos dde ça en Anglais, mais j'arrive pas à les trouver
<amtn> merci Anis,, je ne dois pas te deranger pour une info a caratere general
<amtn> :D
<elacheche> x)
<amtn> mais l'argent, ça fait couler les salives :P
<elacheche> amtn: Si je me trompe pas, lorsqu'on génére (les Tunisiens) un traffique vers des serveur internationaux ont pay de l'argent, si d'autre pays utilisent des services/serveur en Tunisie la Tunisie va gagner de l'urgent.. Vue que le traffic vers la Tunsie est presque null alors on est entrain de payer des $$$ pour la consomation de la bande passante international (in et out).. Obliger les hebergeur
<elacheche> installer en Tunisie à mettre en place des serveurs en Tunisie va augmenter nos revenue..
<elacheche> J'arrive pas à trouver les bons mot clés pour chercher un doc exact à propos de ça
<amtn> merci beaucoup elacheche... laisse tomber pour le moment... ça ne gene pas l'acces a mon site ET c'est tout ce qui m'interesse
<elacheche> amtn: L'option anycast c'est du n'importe quoi pour un simple utilisateur..
<amtn> oui,,
<amtn> en parlant des domaines tn..
<amtn> ils sont encore null.. ne cache rien du tout et on n'a pas le choix
<amtn> mm mon adresse locale et mon tel sont affichés en clair c'est du foutu
<elacheche> C'est la loi Tunisienne
<elacheche> :/
<amtn> la loi contre le terrrrrr
<elacheche> OVH (ou autre) peu rien faire.. Bah, #opentunisia a trouvé une solution pour ça x) ping cbj x)
<amtn> excuse
<amtn> cbj - es-tu? que fais-tu? entends-tu?
<amtn> :D
<elacheche> amtn: cbj c'est le "fondateur" du projet OpenTunisia :) Nous fêtons lé 6éme annniversiare du projet, un bon article à props de ça https://blog.nizarus.tn/2017/02/nous-cultivons-notre-jardin-de-services-libres-open-tunisia
<amtn> ^^ ravi de le connaitre
<amtn> le lien s'est finalement ouvert... bon anniversaire et bonne contunuation alors
<elacheche> :)
<davlefou> Ok, une seconde lit...
<elacheche> Je dois rentrer chez moi.. si je démarre mon PC de vais regarder tes commentaire davlefou :)
 * elacheche brb
<cbj> amtn: c'est comme de l'import-export d'unité téléphonique or l'objectif de l'ATI c'est d'avoir plus d'upload de la Tunisie vers l'étranger que de downloads de l'étranger vers la Tunisie :)
<cbj> hello davlefou
<hassoon> 'sup
<amtn> merci cbj pour l'info.. c'est plus clair mnt
<amtn> c'est en respectant la vie privée des gens s'ils veulent diminuer l'ecart entre tn et go..
<amtn> opentunisia.org semble tres prometteur
<amtn> bon courage a tous ceux qui y sont impliqués
<davlefou> cbj, il y a aussi des notions de contrôle juridique des donnés!
<davlefou> Packaging a éviter, cela doit être fait sur demande!
<davlefou> Ayant un nombre limité de pi3, on peut faire des ateliers tournant ainsi les étudiants pourront faire plus de chose!
<cbj> davlefou: il y a tout un écosystème alternatif pour garantir la neutralité du net que l'on a pas encore garanti par une constitution mais presque, c'est un marathon pas un sprint et l'avenir dépand des futures générations qui vont grandir avec ces quelques acquis encore fragiles mais qui ouvrent la porte à la lutte contre la corruption ou l'ouverture des données etc...
<nzoueidi> o/
<nzoueidi> elacheche: 2 workshops included the install party?
<davlefou> cbj, La juridiction d'un serveur dépend de la localisation géographique, je ne dis rien de plus!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-28
<elacheche> nzoueidi: yes, 2 (yours + install party) or 3 (2+ an other one)
<elacheche> nizarus nzoueidi davlefou Si on va faire 2 presentations + 3 ateliers l'event se termine vers 18h00  (si y a pas de  retard), sinon,  16h15 ( - 1 atelier) que pensez vous
 * elacheche is afk today, but check irc from phone
<nizarus> je pense que l'idéal et de planifier un programme léger qui se termine à 16h15
<nizarus> si il y a du retard vous avez une marge :)
<davlefou> elacheche, cela me va!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-01
<elacheche> Bonjour,
<elacheche> OK, alors, nous aurons un event qui contient 2 présentations (utn/ubuntu/foss + RPi) + 2 ateliers (Install Party + packaging, nzoueidi you can change the subject before 18h, I'll send the final plan by 18h).. C'est OK nzoueidi davlefou ?
<davlefou> ok
<davlefou> pas d'atelier rpi?
<elacheche> davlefou: Tu veux que la présentation sera un atelier? J'ai pas de problème avec ça :) je dois juste ajouter 45min :) Dès que j'ai rien envoyé à la ML on peut changer ce qu'on veut, c'est pourquoi je pose la question
<davlefou> Je pensais aussi faire un petit atelier en plus sur les rpi.
<davlefou> Je pensais faire un présentation et aprés faire faire de petit programme python sur le gpio au jeune.
<elacheche> davlefou: La question qui se pose, si on va faire un atelier pour rpi, on aura pas un problème de manque de  hardware? Tu va demander aux étudiant d'utiliser leurs laptops comme des rpi?
<davlefou> Ils vont passer à tour de rôle tester leur code sur un des pi simplement.
<elacheche> OK, tu veux qu'on change ton intervention de 45min vers 60min?
<davlefou> Bonne idée.
<elacheche> de cette façon, tu pourras faire 2 en 1, une pres + atelier
<nzoueidi> Bonjour elacheche davlefou
<davlefou> Je dois trouver des fils pour brancher mes capteur... j'ai un lot 37 unité venu de chine...
<nzoueidi> et pour votre atelier SysAdmin 101 elacheche ?
<elacheche> nzoueidi: C'est pas mon atelier x) Anyone can do that :) especially you :) You want do it, go ahead and do it :)
<elacheche> Hello zied :)
<zied> Sbé7 el 5ir :)
<elacheche> I'll help in any workshop :)
<zied> Je me disais qu'il me manquais quelque chose dans ma liste de channel :)
<zied> elacheche: j'ai même manqué les 10ans ... :(
<elacheche> The idea is to keep it light, as nizarus said yesterday.. :)
<elacheche> zied: There was no big change :( we didn't celebrate it like we should do.. :(
<davlefou> http://www.composant-electronique-pas-cher.com/kits-lots-et-assortiments/736-arduino-starter-kit-37-modules-capteurs-keyes-indispensable-projet-arduino.html mais je l'ai payé bien moins chére...
<zied> elacheche: on m'a montré la photo de l'init de ubuntn-tn, c'est trop cool çà remonte des souvenir :D
<nzoueidi> Morning zied
<zied> ahla nzoueidi
<nzoueidi> elacheche: I think you can do sysAdmin workshop better than me, and I would help sure, WDYT?
<elacheche> yep :) You were too young Zied :D
<zied> et trop mègre aussi :'D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: We can collaborate, we'll have 1 prez (the default one), + 3 workshops (Install Party, RPi, and an other one).. You are able to do the SysAdmin one! I know that you can do it, maybe better than me.. You handle that :) And I'll make sure to be the Workshop troller, trolling the poor students x)
<nzoueidi> hahaha :D Alright then
<elacheche> Honestly nzoueidi, you're a good SysAdmin, I would be happy to be your assistant during that Workshop.. I can share my 1y/o presentation for that Workshop so you can hack it, or you can do yours.. In both cases it'll be a good workshop
<nzoueidi> \o/ I appreciate that elacheche :D
<nzoueidi> I am following your steps
<nizarus> bonjour :-)
<elacheche> Bonjour nizarus :)
<zied> nizarus: bonjour
<nizarus> j'ai bien aimé les logos envoyés dans un fichier doc :p
<elacheche> x(
<elacheche> nzoueidi: So, SysAdmin 101 it is?
<elacheche> We use the new Bash Logo for that?
<nzoueidi> yep elacheche and I will try to introduce some packaging references links and tricks in the end
<nzoueidi> Yep, I think Bash would be good
<elacheche> Great :)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Do you like https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tux.svg or https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:NewTux.svg ?
<nzoueidi> The 1st one looks good
<elacheche> davlefou: Tu préfére sque ton atelier sera avant ou aprés l'atelier de l'initiation à l'administration system?
<davlefou> Aprés serait mieux. Ils seront plus l'aise avec Unix.
<elacheche> Parfait :)
<elacheche> Hello pavlushka
<elacheche> Hello praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> oh my
<praisethemoon> i came in a middle of a discussion
<praisethemoon> What are you folks talking about?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: The ISETJ event
<praisethemoon> ahh alright
<praisethemoon> so elacheche, how is life treating you?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Good :) Thanks GOD :)
<elacheche> davlefou: Désolé, mais, mon Français est pas parfait, on peut dire ça comme ça → "Rendez-vous le 11 Mars 2017"
<elacheche> ?
<elacheche> davlefou: nzoueidi praisethemoon & ALL, que pensez vous http://i.imgur.com/hn9JxaG.png
<praisethemoon> Beautiful.
<praisethemoon> Magnificent.
<praisethemoon> Wonderful.
<elacheche> I need some critics x)
<praisethemoon> Uhhm ..
<praisethemoon> Ubuntu Tunisian team in the bottom needs to be centered?
<praisethemoon> feels a lot of space there
<praisethemoon> you can put "praisethemoon" if you don't have anything in mind
<praisethemoon> (caught)
<elacheche> We'll add ISET Logo to it, and center oth of them :)
<nzoueidi> *_* I LIKE IT
<elacheche> Should I add shadow to the prez/workshop list?
<elacheche> Should I add "Amenez vos PC" ? and where to add it?
<praisethemoon> uhh
<praisethemoon> in the very bottom
<praisethemoon> BOLD
<praisethemoon> i guess ..
<elacheche> praisethemoon: here is the 1st version → http://i.imgur.com/wOjkDAt.png so you can compare x)
<nzoueidi> yes I suggest under the date
<praisethemoon> How do you make those?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I used an old event poster, removed the text (becasue I have the source file) and added my text, I'm not a designer
<praisethemoon> GIMP?
<elacheche> I used inkscape, the original source is a GIMP one
<elacheche> I just exported the file without text as PNG and used inkscape
<elacheche> praisethemoon: You can check all what we have in here → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork
<davlefou> A la découverte d'Ubuntu, la distribution venu d'Afrique pour libérer le monde!
<praisethemoon> ahh nice
<praisethemoon> I'll make an artwork
<praisethemoon> that's inspiring :D
<elacheche> davlefou: Le nom de la présentation est "fixe" x) On utilse le même nom + fihcier de presentation (avec màj) depuis des années x)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: make sure to use Open Format ;)
<praisethemoon> Ofcourse
<praisethemoon> is PDF ok?
<praisethemoon> (chuckle)
<nzoueidi> yep :D
<praisethemoon> x'DDDDD
<nzoueidi> xD
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Anything that can be used as "Source code" or "Source file"
<praisethemoon> alright, so .doc it is.
<praisethemoon> okay jk
<praisethemoon> i'll use default gimp format
<elacheche> praisethemoon: That's good, but SVG is better :)
<elacheche> SVG is XML based, Gimp format is knowen only by GIMP and it's forks
<praisethemoon> well, i never truly used IncScape :'(
<davlefou> elacheche, un slogan ne peut pas être négatif!
<davlefou> elacheche, on peut le dire!
<davlefou> Je dirais plus: Venez nombreux le 11 mars 2017!!
<elacheche> davlefou: Parfait! Je change ça..
<nzoueidi> Happy to see that we have a lot of profs from ISETj already in the ML
<elacheche> Yep
<elacheche> And they're not new to the ML!! That's why  was surprised
<nzoueidi> That's really cool :D
<elacheche> davlefou nzoueidi voilà le plan de la journée, est ce que vous avez des remarques? le calcule de temps est bon ou j'ai fait des erreurs? Merci de hacker la wiki et ajouter vos noms dans les cases necessaires
<elacheche> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventISETJ17.03#Plan_de_la_Journ.2BAOk-e
<davlefou> A 13h30, les gens risque de somenolé, j'aurais mis l'installe party à ce moment et les pi3 à la place.
<elacheche> davlefou: T'as dis que ça sera mieux d'avoir l'atelier Rpi après l'initiation à l'administration Système :) Ce dernier doit être après l'Install Party :)
<elacheche> Decoverte → Install Party → SysAdmin → RPi
<elacheche> Tu propse un autre ordre?
<davlefou> Vous arrive a tenir l'install party en 1h30?
<davlefou> arrivez
<elacheche> Oui, ça doit être suffisant, normalement c'est juste 60min pour l'install party..
<elacheche> Si on termine les étapes de boot + config des partitions sans problèmes alors tout le reste sera une découverte de l'OS
<davlefou> ok, essayons la formule et on verra la fois suivante!
<elacheche> davlefou: si tu pense qu'on peut changer quelques chose dis moi :) On a fait une install party avec plus que 45 personnes dans presque la même période de temps (sans parler des problèmes de boots qu'on a eu)..
<davlefou> je voudrais faire un présentation avec fini avec un peu de codage pour le gpio avec pratique.
<davlefou> J'ai 3 pi3 avec alimentation et un orange pi avec alimentation pour jouer!
<elacheche> Pour l'install party les seuls problèmes que nous aurons seront comment fair le boot depuis ce bios? c'est bios ou efi? c'est GPT ou MBR? Si c'est MBR, est ce que y a plus que 4 partitions principal? Pour répondre à ces questions on doit ce deplacer et gerer chaque cas une par une :) le reste c'est suivant, suivant , suivant avec un peut d'explication
<davlefou> l'install, c'est pas méchant!
<elacheche> davlefou: Tu auras 90min, fait tout ce que tu veux faire :D juste dis moi si t'as un problème avec le timing :)
<davlefou> Je veux leur donné un vision un peu global puis leur faire toucher le liens entre informatique et éléctronique
<elacheche> Sinon, si c'est OK pour toi et nzoueidi, je vais terminer l'affiche du planning et l'affiche final et les envoyer à la ML pour impression et distribution
<nzoueidi> back, oui j'attends toujours pour tweeter :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: j'espére que je finalise avant 18h pour commencer à tweeter :)
<nzoueidi> Inchallah :)
<elacheche> davlefou: des remarques?
<davlefou> Je réfléchis.
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Go ahead and add your name whenever you need to add it in that wiki! As usual!
<nzoueidi> Sure, am on it
<davlefou> Donne moi un demi heure de plus pour mon ateliers, je voudrais vraiment leur permettre de toucher les choses.
<elacheche> davlefou: 120min? → 2h ?
<davlefou> oui, la seconde moitier serait expérimental!
<elacheche> J'ai pas de problèmes :) nzoueidi Tu veux avoir plus de temps? ou c'est OK?
<nzoueidi> 90 min is cool I think
<elacheche> OK, davlefou je change le timing vers 120min pour ton atelier
<elacheche> nzoueidi: ping me when you finish editing the page so I can make the edits
<davlefou> cela me semble bien.
<elacheche> davlefou: Tu peux editer la page wiki pour ajouter ton nom (ou pseudo) + un lien vers une page wiki/cv/blog ? comme je fais avec mon nom?
<nzoueidi> elacheche: done
<nzoueidi> I suggest to do the Install party before the SysAdmin 101 workshop
<elacheche> nzoueidi: It's is already before! x)
<elacheche> Do you see it in an other way in the Wiki?
<nzoueidi> Aw yeah x)
<elacheche> Focus x)
<nzoueidi> hahaha my bad, I am dealing with clients and checking in the same time :D x)
<elacheche> davlefou: C'est bon comme ça ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventISETJ17.03
<elacheche> Tu ajout ton nom dans le champs necessaire STP? si tu arrive pas à editer la page passe moi ce que je dois utiliser et je vais le faire :)
<davlefou> je récupére mon mot de passe!
<elacheche> Emm.. Je pense que un admin doit t'ajouter au group LP des Wiki editors aussi.. Je pense pas qu'on va trouvé un admin de la CC maintenant.. Passe moi le text que je dois utilise (nom + url) et passe moi ton compte LP pour demander à un admin de te donner le droit d'éditer les wiki
<elacheche> davlefou ichihi praisethemoon zied voilà la version final de l'affiche, que pensez vous → http://i.imgur.com/Ody5xIv.png
<elacheche> nizarus: I was just looking for you :) → voilà la version final de l'affiche, que pensez vous → http://i.imgur.com/Ody5xIv.png
<davlefou> J'aurais eut tendance a ajouter des détails en plus petit sur les activités.
<nizarus> elacheche: je propose d'organiser le texte avec l'ordre des logos
<nizarus> à la découverte de :
<nizarus> 1- GNU et les logiciels Libres
<nizarus> 2- Linux
<nizarus> 3- Ubuntu
<nizarus> 4- Initiation à l'administration système
<elacheche> Le texte c'est le nom des présentations/atelier, les logos sont juste un overview
<nizarus> 5- les framboises ...
<nizarus> oui, mais voir le texte "a la découverte de ubuntu" à côté du gnu ça peut porter à confusion
<nizarus> bref, c'est toujours des propositions :)
<nizarus> and you are the master
<nizarus> and use https://pic.op.tn/ :p cc cbj
<elacheche> I can share the source file if you like ;) I think that adding details in the poster will make it very unreadable.. Te details will be revealed duriong the workshops
<elacheche> Yep, my bad, sorry cbj x(
<davlefou> Pour les framboises (architecture, système embarqué, entre éléctronique et informatique)
<elacheche> Je pense qu'il faut garder les detailles pour le jour J.. Sinon, nuos aurons besoin de citer les détailles pour toutes future evennement, même si ça sera le même nom avec autre contenu.. C'est mieux de garder des Titres qu'on peut utiliser dans le future avec un contenu différent ;)
<davlefou> ok
<elacheche> Je termine la brochure + le plan de la journée avant que je quitte, j'envoi les 3 fichiers à la ML pour confirmation.. Je vais m'occupé de la LoCo Dir ce soir, et j'espére que je pourai partager via Twitter/FailBook et autre, nizarus si tu auras un peu de temps libre vous pouvez faire ça x)
<nizarus> ok
 * elacheche sent the email and should go home.. BRB
<davlefou> N'es ps apportez votre pc?
<davlefou> Ma mère confirme, Apportez votre pc!
<hassoon> 'sup
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-02
<elacheche> davlefou: Je vais corriger ça.. Merci pour la remarque :)
<davlefou> elacheche, l'entre aide est notre philosophie non?
<elacheche> :) :D
<elacheche> Je termine avec quelques tâches urgente au travaille et je réponds aux mails..
<elacheche> davlefou: T'es le Français ici.. Lorsque tu lis mon mail, tu comprends que je demande de ne pas imprimer les fichier qu'avant 24h du jour J ou de ne pas imrimer les fichiers pendant les prochaines 24h?
<davlefou> Oui, mais c'est un peu ambigue. Tu devrais plutôt dire: Attendez s'il vous plait 24h pour imprimer afin de donner un délais d'expertise.
<elacheche> OK, c'est ma faute alors.. Je vais corriger ça..
<davlefou> elacheche, donner une raison incite les gens a avoir des comportements plus intelligents!
<elacheche> elacheche: J'ai mentionner ça dans 2 lignes, dans la 2 éme j'ai demandé de partager les demandes de modification avant 24h
<elacheche> Mais quelque'un a pensé que j'ai demandé qu'ils ne doivent pas imprimer les fichiers que avant 24h de levent
<elacheche> l'event*
<davlefou> elacheche, quoi que tu fasse, il pourra toujours y avoir des erreurs!
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> re
<elacheche> davlefou: Je change "{ Apportez vos PCs }" par "{ Apportez votre PC }", c'est bien ça?
<davlefou> elacheche, super!
<davlefou> Vous tous, vous apportez chacun votre pc, tu comprend?
<elacheche> yep davlefou :) Merci :)
<davlefou> J'ai acheté des cables pour les capteurs!
<elacheche> YaaY :D
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-03
<elacheche> Morning folks
<nzoueidi> Morning elacheche
<elacheche> Hey nzoueidi
<elacheche> davlefou: Pour 5 seconds j'ai pensé que tu travail chez GOOGLE x)
<elacheche> davlefou: Regarde ça → https://opensource.googleblog.com/2017/03/python-fire-command-line.html
<elacheche> Good lib, mais surtout regarde le nom de l'auteur!! o_O
<davlefou> Amusant. C'est le premier David Bieder!
<elacheche> Il est "David Bieber" x)
<elacheche> https://www.davidbieber.com/
<davlefou> Oui, je devrais lui demander l'histoire de son nom!
<Yusuf_> i am freelance graphic designer
<Yusuf_> how to  contribute to serv the arabic language?
<Xchat> Bonjour
<theShirbiny> elacheche: ^
<AmaraD> Bonjour Mr elacheche c'est Amara
<Xchat> je crois que vous avez des poits à discuter
<Xchat> je crois que vs avez des points à discuter
<elacheche> Hey there!!
<elacheche> I was on an other tmux session, didn't see this x)
<AmaraD_> Mr Anis c'est Amara de Isetj je suis à votre écoute s'il y a des points à discuter
<AmaraD_> no I'm sorry
<elacheche> OK, just a minute..
<AmaraD_> Ok franchement c'est la première fois que j'utilise ce service
<elacheche> C'est l'un des meilleurs service de chat :) (et peut être le plus ancien)
<AmaraD_> d'accord
<elacheche> AmaraD_: ubuntulog est ici pour sauvegarder tout les discutions vers http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ tu peux consulter l'historique si tu veux :)
<AmaraD_> ok
<elacheche> elacheche (Anis), nzoueidi_ (Naeil) et davlefou (David)..
<AmaraD_> bien noté :)
<elacheche> Si quelqu'un a des questions qui veux les discuter c'est le bon moment pour le faire :)
<elacheche> AmaraD_: Est ce que t'as des questions? des points non claire?
<elacheche> L'event sera pour Samedi prochain (11 MARS 2017)..
<AmaraD_> franchement on trouve que vous un groupe de professionnels surtout que c'est pas votre première évènement
<elacheche> Nous somme un groupe des contributeurs :)
<AmaraD_> pour nos étudiants ils sont intéressés par l'évènement
<AmaraD_> avec ses différentes parties
<AmaraD_> mais surtout
<AmaraD_> de install party
<AmaraD_> pour le matériel j'ai vérifié avec ma collègue Amina qui est résidente à jandouba
<AmaraD_> tout est bon
<elacheche> Parfait :)
<AmaraD_> sinon si vous avez d'autres remarques
<AmaraD_> nous sommes à l'écoute
<AmaraD_> surtout les frais de transport
<elacheche> Pour le transport.. Je sais pas encore les frais.. J'ai pas eu de temps mlibre pour allez à la gare des louages et me renseigner..
<AmaraD_> D'accord donc vous m'avez dit que 1 de sousse
<elacheche> Je pense que nzoueidi_ et davlefou n'ont pas pu vérifier aussi.. On travail tout les 3..
<elacheche> AmaraD_: Je viens de Sousse, nzoueidi_ va venier de Tunis, et davlefou va venir de Bizerte
<AmaraD_> et les
<AmaraD_> tres bien je m'engage alors
<elacheche> AmaraD_: J'aimerai biensavoir 2 informations
<AmaraD_> oui avec plaisir
<davlefou> Pensez a avoir des prises multiples pour les ordinateurs durant l'install party si vous n'avez des prises en nombre suffisant.
<elacheche> 1. Votre numéro  de Téléphone pour vous contactez dès que nous seront à Jendouba le Vendredi merci de l'envoyer vers un message privé ou un mail privé pour que ubuntulog ne l'affiche pas dans le Web
<AmaraD_> d'accord sans problème
<AmaraD_> je suis à l'ISEt et je vais les préparer
<elacheche> 2. Àquelle heure il faut qu'on soit à Jendoube le VENDREDI 10 MARS
<AmaraD_> d'accord
<AmaraD_> En principe l'après-midi ça vous convient?
<elacheche> AmaraD_: Je pense que c'est bien.. On va essayer de coordonné les 3 et venir dans des heures proches
<AmaraD_> très bien vs êtes les benvenus :)
<elacheche> AmaraD_: JE viens de t'envoyer un message privé ici, regarde en haut tu trouvera mon nom à coté de ubuntu-tn et freenode
<elacheche> Yusuf_: Hey there! Stay in here dude :) I need just to finsh this event planification with AmaraD_ and we'll talk about that
<elacheche> oops x)
<elacheche> AmaraD_: Vous pouvez commencer le tirage des documents si vous voulez :)
<nzoueidi_> back
<elacheche> Yo nzoueidi_
<nzoueidi> o/ elacheche did I miss something I was in a work meeting
<elacheche> nzoueidi: nope, you can read it later..
<elacheche> Just if you have a qustion to AmaraD_ go ahead and ask it
<davlefou> Quelqu'un sait comment aller à Jendouba?
<nzoueidi> D'accord, bonjour AmaraD_ bienvenue sur #ubuntu-tn :D
<elacheche> davlefou: J'essaie de contacter mes amis pour savoir plus di'nformations..
<nzoueidi> davlefou: de Bizerte a Tunis, ensuite tu prends un Louage je crois
<elacheche> AmaraD_: elacheche davlefou et nzoueidi nous somme presque 24/7 connecter ici.. Alors si vous voulez discuter plus vous pouvez venir ici et peut re l'un entre nous sera à coter de son ecran :)
<davlefou> euh... Bizerte Béjà et aprés faut aller a Jendouba...
<davlefou> Je vais pas passe par Tunis, c'est prendre presque 1h30 de plus!
<AmaraD> pour Bizerte je crois que ça sera mieux de faire Bizerte->Tunis puis Tunis->Jandouba
<elacheche> davlefou: Comme tu veux.. On va coordonnée pour arriver presque à la même heure :)
<davlefou> Il y a un bus directe pour Béjà
<AmaraD> Sinon si ça vs arrange je vous propose de se rencontrer à Tunis les 3 puis un départ  à Jandouba
<elacheche> On va voir :) ils nous reste 4 ou 5 jours pour coordonée ça :)
<AmaraD> Donc une dernière vérification pour le matériel:
<AmaraD> 3 écrans/clavier souris
<AmaraD> Switch 8 ports + câbles
<AmaraD> multiprises
<elacheche> Oui, Internet sera un plus x) Pour qu'on peut faire un live tweeting et demander l'aide de no amis ici ;)
<AmaraD> ok
<elacheche> Sinon, davlefou les écrans sont pour toi?
<elacheche> t'es RPi ont des port VGA? ou t'as des adaptateurs?
<AmaraD> J'ai pas bien compris Anis
<AmaraD> PRi?
<davlefou> j'ai des adapteur hdmi -> vga
<davlefou> les pi3 et orangepi sont en hdmi.
<AmaraD> Je quitte alors si vous avez d'autres remarques, prière de les envoyer par e-mail
<elacheche> parfait davlefou :)
<elacheche> Salut nizarus
 * elacheche brb
<nizarus> ahla elacheche
<elacheche> re
<elacheche> ça va nizarus ?
<elacheche> nzoueidi davlefou la meilleur solution pour moi sera d'aller de Sousse vers Tunis, aprés à statition de louage de Tunis je prend un Taxi vers une autre statition des louages qui améne vers Jendouba.. Je pense qu'on peut coordonnée et aller ensemble?
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Je suis pas sur est ce que c'est bab sa3doun ou béb Aliwa, tu peux nous trouver la bonne information? Nom + frais vers Jendouba + durée?
<nzoueidi> D'accord je vais voir et je reviends vers vous
<davlefou> Apparement cela fait guere de différence entre de passer ou pas par Tunis.
<elacheche> davlefou: Je sias pas pour toi, mais un ami vient de me confirmer que je dois passer par Tunis, y a pas trops de lpouage vrs Jendouba depuis Sousse, et la route n'est pas bonne..
<elacheche> De ma part, si je veux être à Jendouba avant 17h je dois quitter Sousse vers 10h30 / 11h max..
<nizarus> bonjour, qui peut rejoindre talk.op.tn/MOOCLinux pour un test rapide
<elacheche> ça fonctionne sous Android? J'ai pas de micro ni d'ecouteur pour l'instnat pour utilise le pc
<elacheche> Je vais essayer
<nizarus> ça crash dès qu'une personne se connecte :/
<elacheche> yep
<elacheche> bizarre :/
<elacheche> On doit consulter les logs
<nizarus> et avec https://framatalk.org/MOOCLinux
<davlefou> Soit je prendre un bus a 12h vers Béjà et aprés je me débrouille entre béjà-jendouba
<davlefou> Ou bien je passer par Tunis avec deux louage!
<davlefou> Pourquoi avant 17h?
<elacheche> davlefou: Je pense qu'on doit être là bas avant 17h pour ne pas avoir des problèmes de transport si nous aurons besoin de nous décplacer vers l'hotel
<davlefou> L'hotel est si loin que cela de la ville?
<elacheche> aucune idée
<davlefou> Peut être faudrais se renseigner non?
<elacheche> davlefou: Quelqu'un de l'équipe de ISET va nous acceuillir.. Autre raison pour qu'on soit tous là bas presque dans la m^eme heure :)
<nzoueidi> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-04
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<hassoon> 'sup
<nzoueidi> o/
<nzoueidi> elacheche: davlefou pour aller a Jandouba de Tunis, y a un louage a Beb Aliwa et le frais de transport entre 8 TND et 9 TND
<nzoueidi> max 10 TND
<davlefou> Beb Aliwa, c'est ou?
<nzoueidi> c'est a Tunis davlefou
<davlefou> Où a Tunis?
#ubuntu-tn 2018-02-27
<davlefou> Bonjour, ma machine semble se bloquer: https://pastebin.com/ATMKst4B
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou
<elacheche> C'est au niveau du boot?
<davlefou> Oui, c'est le dmesg juste aprés le boot!
<davlefou> Une parti!
<elacheche> davlefou: Dump tout le dmesg → sudo dmesg -T | pastebinit
<davlefou> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mkHfDy2nyf/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<elacheche> davlefou: Sauf des alerte avec en relation avec nvidia et "hadware clock" rien de special, sauf ton sda1 → [mar. févr. 27 13:07:01 2018] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<elacheche> Je pense que ton disque a un problème
<davlefou> Oui, je pense aussi! Je essaye de changer de sata voir de cable!
#ubuntu-tn 2018-02-28
<davlefou> Bonjour, j'ai viré le mulot mais le temps total reste invariant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fCNBWCsZbt/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<davlefou> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fxGyzqd6DX/
<davlefou> Bizzare...
#ubuntu-tn 2018-03-01
<pavlushka> .isup ubuntu.ipserverone.com
<u-la-la> http://ubuntu.ipserverone.com is down from here.
<Ridley5> Bonsoir
<elacheche> Hello Ridley5 :)
<Ridley5> Hi elacheche :)
<elacheche> wassup!
<Ridley5> nothing special
<Ridley5> you?
#ubuntu-tn 2018-03-02
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<elacheche> Hello folks :)à
#ubuntu-tn 2018-03-03
<Ridley5> Bonsoir
<elacheche> Bonsoir Ridley5
<Ridley5> Salut à toi elacheche :)
<elacheche> Wassup! :)
<Ridley5> un peu partout elacheche
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2018-03-04
<davlefou> Bonjour!
<Ridley5> Bonjour
<davlefou> Ca va?
#ubuntu-tn 2019-02-26
<elacheche> Hello world!
#ubuntu-tn 2019-02-27
<elacheche> O/
<elacheche> ping nzoueidi
#ubuntu-tn 2019-02-28
<nzoueidi> o/
<nzoueidi> Hey pavlushka do you have any issues setting up Mattermost?
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: at the moment the issue is me as I have not started setting up the mattermost server yet :p
<nzoueidi> haha no problem, feel free to ping me whenver you need help :D
<pavlushka> sure, thanks
<elacheche> Mornign!
<pavlushka> morning elacheche
<elacheche> How are you doing pavlushka ? Fixed your arduino issues?
<pavlushka> no, didn't touched that yet after
<elacheche> xD
